# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Tuyển tập Truyện cười

## ketsat

- Alo ?
- Anh hả ?
- Anh đã thấy em bên người ấy…
- Anh nói sao?
- Vai kề vai đi bên người ấy… >”<
- Ơ...Khi nào?
- Ngồi trong xe em ôm người ấy... và anh đã thấy... con tim anh nhói đau biết mấy , lời thề xưa còn đây, em có nhớ ko vậy ?
- Anh...
- Anh không thích nói lời đắng cay...anh sẽ không nổi giận ai đấy...anh sẽ ra đi , chẳng còn gì...Đã mất hết ! Muốn quên đi cuộc tình này thì em hãy nói đi...
- Anh...đừng vậy mà...
- ...Tan trong hư vô ánh mắt ấy đắm đuối...
- Anh...em không biết nói gì hơn...
- Còn gì để nói ?
- Anh... Xin lỗi anh gọi nhầm số rồi.

----------


## quynhhoa

-Dạo này mình lẩn thẩn mất rồi.Đang đọc truyện thì có đứa gọi điện thoại.Rút cái Vertu ra nghe.Đến lúc nghe xong ko biết cuốn truyện vừa vứt đâu.Tìm hết cốp xe SH Dylan ko thấy.Vào gara xem trong cái Mer với cái Ferrari cũng chẳng thấy đâu.Cứ tưởng để trong bể bơi mà ìm mãi ko ra Chạy 20 tầng lầu ,40 phòng để tìm.Leo len san thuong de tim trong cai Bo_ing 787 ma cung ko thay dau. Thực ra mất quyển truyện thì cũng ko tiếc.Ngặt cái là để quên cái ngân phiếu 1 trieu USD trong đấy.Chán!!!

----------


## hardest

> - Alo ?
> - Anh hả ?
> - Anh đã thấy em bên người ấy…
> - Anh nói sao?
> - Vai kề vai đi bên người ấy… >”<
> - Ơ...Khi nào?
> - Ngồi trong xe em ôm người ấy... và anh đã thấy... con tim anh nhói đau biết mấy , lời thề xưa còn đây, em có nhớ ko vậy ?
> - Anh...
> - Anh không thích nói lời đắng cay...anh sẽ không nổi giận ai đấy...anh sẽ ra đi , chẳng còn gì...Đã mất hết ! Muốn quên đi cuộc tình này thì em hãy nói đi...
> ...


Hi hi, mới đầu tưởng trexanh hot show với Baby Phương Anh hip hop bài *Tan trong hư vô* chứ :a:

----------


## vannguchau

Thêm nè:
-Vợ yêu,em đang làm gì thế? -Em đang rửa bát anh ạ -Ấy ấy hôm nay 8-3 mà,ngày hôm nay tất cả phụ nữ không phải làm bất cứ 1 việc gì hết.Cứ để đấy....mai hãy làm.

----------


## canhosaigon

Một thầy giáo đặt câu đố cho học sinh: "Các em hãy đối lại câu đối sau: Con bò cạp, cạp con bò cạp, cạp xong rồi bò, bò xong rồi cạp" Một học sinh nhanh nhảu trả lời: "Thầy sinh vật, vật cô sinh vật, vật xong rồi sinh, sinh xong rồi vật"

----------


## Winter Angle

Một du khách nước ngoài hỏi anh hướng dẫn viên:-“Tôi đã đến Việt Nam nhiều lần.Ở Việt Nam có hai vịnh rất nổi tiếng mà tôi đã tham quan là "Nha Trang Bay" và "Ha Long Bay".Nhưng còn một vịnh tôi thấy quảng cáo rất nhiều, ở khắp nơi.Anh có thể dẫn tôi tham quan không?” Anh hướng dẫn viên vội hỏi “Xin ông cho biết tên của cái vịnh đó”. Ông khách chỉ lên bức tường bên đường rồi bập bẹ đánh vần “Cam Dai Bay” . [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## kulu193

Chuyện này đúng lắm đây!

Thích đấm là một. Thèm game là hai. Chây lười là ba. Ba hoa là bốn. Thô bạo là năm. Lăng nhăng là sáu. Trơ tráo là bảy. Phe phẩy là tám. Hám danh là chín. Bủn xỉn là mười: 10 đức tính của con gái.

10 đức tính tốt của con trai:Thủy chung là một. Dịu ngọt là hai. Vui tươi là ba. Toan lo là bốn. Từ tốn là năm. Đoan trang là sáu. Chu đáo là bảy. Giỏi làm là tám. Tình cảm là chín. Thầm kín là mười

----------


## banthe247

> *Chuyện này đúng lắm đây!*
> *Thích đấm là một. Thèm game là hai. Chây lười là ba.* Ba hoa là bốn. Thô bạo là năm. Lăng nhăng là sáu. Trơ tráo là bảy. Phe phẩy là tám. Hám danh là chín. Bủn xỉn là mười:10 đức tính tốt của con trai:Thủy chung là một. Dịu ngọt là hai. Vui tươi là ba. Toan lo là bốn. Từ tốn là năm. Đoan trang là sáu. Chu đáo là bảy. Giỏi làm là tám. Tình cảm là chín. Thầm kín là mười


Hình như cái này là đức tính của con trai - con gái. Nhưng post kiểu này không hiểu chi hết. Trexanh sửa lại nhé.

----------


## phamvanhoa7592

trexanh đã edit lại rồi đó! Xem thử lại nhé!

----------


## kitelag

Thêm 1 bài nữa cho mọi người cười cho vui:
Hai vợ chồng đang vui vẻ. Điện thoại reo, anh chồng (Giám đốc một Cty) bắt máy. Bên kia giọng bồ nhí:”Anh đó hả”. Anh chồng bối rối một chút, rồi nảy ra sáng kiến, liền trả lời: - Alo. Ai đó? À, danh sách khen thưởng nhân viên cty hả? - (Anh giỡn hoài, có thương em nữa không nè?) - Thứ nhất: NGUYỄN HOÀI THƯƠNG ! - (Chừ em đến với anh nghen) - Thứ hai: LÊ VĂN KẸT - (Hay là …. Anh qua đây với em đi!) - Thứ ba: ĐỖ VĂN BẬN - (Thế khi nào anh mới đến được?) - Thứ tư: MAI VĂN TỚI - (Lúc mấy giờ hả anh?) - Cuối cùng: NGUYỄN VĂN MƯỜI HAI

----------


## zimmypro88

tuổi 15 anh đi vào dĩ vãng .dực dây chuyền để tặng người yêu , cướp xích lô chở em đi dạo phố .......Và anh bị đày ra côn đảo , sáng cuốc đất như quan công luyện võ , trưa cắt cỏ như công chúa hái hoa , tối bắt muỗi như Kiều Nga đuổi bướm . Cám ơn đảng đã cho tôi ở nhà xây bốn bên là bốn bức tường dày .khi tôi đi ko người đưa tiễn khi tôi về 7, 8 thằng khiêng .Tren quan tài khắc 8 chữ thiêng liêng :tổ quốc mất một thằng vô tích sự.

----------


## giangnt

tre xanh sang tac hay down o dau zay
hay ghe

----------


## honganh_dn

Mình sưu tầm trên net không hà!

----------


## hocnauan

*he*

Chuyện này đúng lắm đây!

Thích đấm là một. Thèm game là hai. Chây lười là ba. Ba hoa là bốn. Thô bạo là năm. Lăng nhăng là sáu. Trơ tráo là bảy. Phe phẩy là tám. Hám danh là chín. Bủn xỉn là mười: 10 đức tính của con gái.

10 đức tính tốt của con trai:Thủy chung là một. Dịu ngọt là hai. Vui tươi là ba. Toan lo là bốn. Từ tốn là năm. Đoan trang là sáu. Chu đáo là bảy. Giỏi làm là tám. Tình cảm là chín. Thầm kín là mười


ma` tre xanh la` nam hay nữ ma` gơi bai` nay`
Phantomas thấy rất đúng với thưc tế:realmad: :realmad: :realmad: :realmad: :realmad: :realmad:

----------


## vietkanpy

may` lam` hay day

----------


## daianevent

Chài! trexanh là boy 100% ấy nhá!

----------


## quangbds19

Một nhà thám hiểm đi vào rừng Amazon và bị một bộ tộc ăn thịt người bắt giữ. Nhà thám hiểm sợ quá kêu lên: - "Chết con rồi, Chúa ơi!" Bỗng từ trên Trời cao có tiếng vọng xuống: - Không, con chưa chết đâu, hãy nghe lời ta: "Nhặt hòn đá lớn dưới chân lên và đập vào đầu tên thủ lĩnh đang đứng ngay trước mặt con ấy!" Nhà thám hiểm vội nghe theo: nhặt hòn đá lên và đập vào đầu tên thủ lĩnh trước mặt. Cả bộ tộc ăn thịt người ồ lên giận dữ. Từ trên Trời cao, tiếng vọng lúc nãy lại vang lên: - Đấy, bây giờ con mới chết!

----------


## quocphong

Một nông dân mua được 1 chú gà trống rất hăng. Gà ta đạp hết gà mái rồi tới vịt mái khiến chúng đẻ liên tục, nông dân nọ rất hả hê. Một bữa, ông ta đi làm đồng về thấy gà trống đang nằm xụi lơ trên bãi cỏ sau nhà, bên trên là mấy con quạ đang chờ ăn xác. Người nông dân thương xót than thở: - Ôi chú gà tội nghiệp! Sao mày vội bỏ tao mà đi sớm vậy?! Gà trống hé mở mắt nói: - Ông đi chỗ khác đi, kẻo lũ quạ mái bay hết mất bây giờ!

----------


## tranhuytn668

Buổi tối, bà vợ là sư tử Hà Đông, nấu nướng xong liền ra lệnh cho con gọi điện cho bố về ăn cơm ngay. Thằng con sau một hồi hì hục gọi chạy ra bảo mẹ: - Mẹ ơi, con gọi ba lần liền mà lần nào cũng có một cô trả lời. Bà vợ điên quá, đợi đến lúc chồng đi làm về liền nhảy ra đấm đá túi bụi. Ông chồng bị bất ngờ không hiểu vì sao chỉ kịp nằm lăn ra kêu cứu. Hàng xóm thấy vậy sang xem rất đông. Thấy thế, bà vợ lúc này mặt vẫn đang hầm hầm liền bảo thằng con: - Mày quay ra nói cho các bác ấy nghe đi, cái con kia nó trả lời máy của bố mày thế nào - Dạ, cô ấy bảo "Số máy quý khách gọi hiện không liên lạc được"

----------


## appsmart

đại diện bên nước bạn Lào 

Kính Thưa quý đại biểu : Hôm nay, các đại diện bên nước bạn Lào đã sang VN tham dự buổi giao lưu nhân ngày Báo Chí Cách mạng Việt Nam , bao gồm: ( tôi xin đọc ra thành tiếng việt ) như sau : Vay Hẳn Xin Xin Hẳn, Xăm Thủng Kêu Van Hỏng, Ôm phản lao ra biển (hic hic) Say Xỉn Xông Zô Hẻm, Teo Hẳn Mông Bên Phải và cuối cùng là anh Xà Lỏn Dây Thun Lỏng. còn thiếu mấy anh nữa tôi xin được jới thiệu típ đó là anh: Đang Ỉa Lăn Ra Ngủ, Leo Tủ Ăn Đu Đủ và anh Ăn Tỏi Xong Bum Bủm. Bổ sung tiếp a Cu Dẻo Thôi Xong Hẳn và chị Cai Hẳn Thôi Không Đẻ đến dự hội nghị!

----------


## Nlseo01

mắc cười quá , nhưng có vẻ hơi bôi bác nước bạn nhỉ (^_^)

----------


## phimvznet

levutrunghieu: Cười là chính mà! Muốn thì trexanh post thêm cho!

----------


## chicilonmedia

hay hay very good

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] hài quá

----------


## longland

Chết vi` "riệu" la` cái chết sành điệu. Chết vi` yêu la` cai' chết liêu xiêu. Chết vi` "gái" la` cai' chết' ra^t' thoải mái. Chết vi` "tình" la` cai' chết bất thình lình . Chết vi`" lười" la` cai' chết' ra^'t buồn cười. Chết vi`" học" la` cai' chết ra^t' vàng ngọc . Chết vi`" sầu" la` cai' chết rất ngầu . Chết vi`" ghen " la` cai' chết nhỏ nhen . Chết vi`" chơi" la` cai' chết thảnh thơi. Chết vi` " bệnh" la` cai' chết bạc mệnh. Chết vi`" hận " la` cai' chết lận đận

----------


## seoer

chàng cà-lăm đi mua bánh mì, đầu tiên anh đến 1 quán bánh mì bên đường: - Bán..bán..bán...bán... cho tui 1 ổ bánh mì! - ừh! có xịt ớt ko? - xịt...xịt....xịt.... Bà chủ quán nghe xịt thì bà cứ xịt, đến khi bánh mì ướt nhẹp ớt rồi thì...: - xịt...xịt... ít thôi. Chán nản, bánh mì đầy ớt ko ăn được, anh ta liền đi vào tiệm tạp hoá. - Bán..bán..bán...bán... cho tui 1 ổ bánh mì! - Ừ! 15$ một cái mua được ko? - Mua...mua... - Pho-mát ko? thêm 1$ - mua...mua... - thế thêm gia vị cho ngon ko? thêm 4$ - mua...mua... - Đây xong rồi đây! - mua..mua... không nổi!

----------


## mypham

Tin nhắn cho người yêu

Lúc này đây..........anh chỉ muốn.............mở cửa .............vào phòng em.................đóng cửa..............tắt đèn.......... bật quạt..............đè em xuống giường........... đắp chăn lại............ để........khoe với em cái đồng hồ dạ quang mẹ mới mua cho anh!

----------


## Boom

Một chàng trai trên đường về nhà đi ngang qua 1 nghĩa địa. Bỗng anh ta nghe tiếng gõ lốc cốc từ trong nghĩa địa vang ra. Anh ta hoảng hốt, tưởng là có ma, nhìn vào nghĩa địa anh ta mới thấy một ông già đang đục khoét cái gì đó trên một bia mộ. Anh bảo:

- Lạy chúa, ông làm tôi tưởng là ma! Ông đang làm gì ở đây vậy?

Ông già trả lời:

- Khỉ thật, đứa nào khắc sai tên tao.

Chàng trai:...

----------


## arthome2015

Trên đường đi học, Vova thường ngồi chung xe bus với Natasa. Một hôm, Vova lấy hết dũng cảm dúi cho Natasa một mẩu giấy, trên đấy viết:

"Tôi rất thích bạn, nếu bạn đồng ý kết bạn với tôi thì hãy đưa lại mẩu giấy này cho tôi, còn nếu không đồng ý thì hãy vứt nó qua cửa sổ".

Một lúc sau Natasa chuyển lại mẩu giấy cũ, Vova vui mừng mở ra xem, trên giấy viết:

"Tớ không thể mở nổi cửa sổ!"

----------


## thomom90

Hai thí sinh ngồi trước cổng trường chờ xem kết quả.

- Bố tớ bảo nếu tớ thi đậu sẽ thưởng cho tớ chiếc xe đạp điện để đi học cho đỡ mệt...

- Còn bố tớ lại bảo nếu tớ thi rớt sẽ mua cho tớ chiếc “Quây An-pha”...

- Trời ơi! Sao đã quá vậy?

- À... để chạy xe ôm kiếm cơm ấy mà...

- !!!

----------


## hongquang014

Hay đấy ! Mình sẽ đầu tư vào chuyện cười vậy !

----------


## phukienplus

Thanh niên 26 tuổi, đọc thân vui tính, khoẻ mạnh không rượu chè bài bạc chích choác, yêu màu tím, tôn thờ sự thủy chung, hơi lãng mạn, có khả năng tự chăm sóc bản thân và người khác, ăn ngủ luôn đúng giờ giấc, sống rất kỷ luật. Không lang thang trên mạng, chít chát hay chơi game trực tuyến. Đã sống theo đúng thời khoá biểu trên 2 năm và sẽ tiếp tục như thế cho đến hết cuộc đời còn lại. Muốn quen biết các cô gái dịu hiền, đẹp, có lòng vị tha... Ai mến xin thư về cho: Nguyễn Xuân Chiến, khu tù chung thân, trại 5 Thanh Hóa

----------


## Trịnh Nguyệt

Một người đến gặp Chúa & hỏi : "1000 năm là bao lâu?" ông trả lời :"Đối với ta chỉ là 1 giây". Người đàn ông hỏi tiếp: "Thế còn 1000 $ là bao nhiu ?" Chúa lại trả lời: "Với ta, chỉ là 1 xu". Người đàn ông lại hỏi: "Ngài có thể vui lòng cho con 1 xu ko ?". Chúa mỉm cười: "Chờ ta 1 giây."

----------


## kevin_cn08b

Một bé trai 3 tuổi nắm tay một bé gái 3 tuổi và nói: “Anh yêu em”. Bé gái trả lời: “Anh có thể lo cho tương lai của chúng ta không?” Bé trai nói: “Đương nhiên rùi, chúng ta đâu phải là đứa con nít một hai tuổi nữa đâu!”

----------


## tuannguyenshoes49

Hình như tre xanh là trùm chuyện cười rồi

----------


## goldenfalcon

Hix! Không dám! Không dám! Trexanh còn phải tìm thêm cho mọi người đọc nữa! Trexanh thấy truyện cười như vậy là ít lắm!

----------


## bentremegumi

*Tác dụng phụ

* Hai vợ chồng cùng đi shopping, cô vợ chỉ vào một lọ mỹ phẩm rất đắt tiền thủ thỉ với chồng:

- Anh ạ! Loại mỹ phẩm này tuy đắt thật nhưng nếu dùng nó sẽ làm mất các nếp nhăn trên mặt em đấy!

- Anh thì nghĩ nó có tác dụng phụ.

- Tác dụng phụ gì hả anh?

- à, nó làm xuất hiện các nếp nhăn trên mặt... anh.

----------


## nuochoaparis

Sữa năm nay

Năm nay chúng ta thấy sự lên giá mạnh của các mặt hàng sữa.Nguyên nhân do sự thiếu thốn nguyên liệu của 2 hãng lớn trong ngành sản xuất sữa là Ông Thọ và Cô Gái Hà Lan.Bởi vì 2 công ty này đã vắt hết sữa của Ông Thọ và Cô Gái Hà Lan.Cũng dễ hiểu thôi khi Ông Thọ và Cô Gái Hà Lan đã trên trăm tuổi !!!!!!!

----------


## senseo

Những câu quảng cáo đời mới: _Quảng cáo thuốc: ko dùng cho phụ nữ dưới 2 tuổi, trẻ em có thai và đàn ông đang cho con bú.. _ĐTDD: S-Fone, nghe là điếc.. _Rexona: Tình yêu ko bao giờ bị ngăn cách.. chỉ có hôi nách mới ngăn cách tình yêu.. REXONA, hãy mua ngay.. _SSM: Sức sống mới! Những điều phụ nữ ứ cần.. _Quảng cáo trồng rắng: Cơ Sở Trồng Răng Toàn Lợi (toàn lợi thì còn đâu răng nữa). _ADSL hiện nay: Hãy lag theo cách của bạn. _Quảng cáo sữa: sữa mẹ là tốt nhất cho sức khỏe và sự sinh sản của trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ

----------


## sammanh

Kho truyện nhiều he, hi hi
thank so much !
Nice all day

----------


## phuongnam

thú vị thật đấy
tui đang bùn mà vào đây đọc xong topic này cũng hết bùn lun ah
trexanh còn truyện gì nữa ko?

----------


## muabandienthoai

Một ông già mới ra HÀ NỘI chơi
ông đi thăm hồ HOÀN KIẾM ,nhưng đi một lúc thì ông bị lạc đường, ông bèn hỏi một cô gái: cô cho tôi hỏi từ đây đến hồ HOÀN KIẾM là bao xa?
_ cô gái: thế ông muốn hỏi đường chim bay hay đường bộ?
vì ông ta đang đi xe đạp nên ông trả lời:tôi muốn hỏi đường chim đi xe đạp

----------


## thangtnpt0021

anh trexanh là chùm truyện cười mà nên trước sau gì anh sẽ cho ra 1 tác phẩm mới , truyện của đoan trang cũng hay đó chứ , mai mốt trang có truyện gì hay thì post lên tiếp nha (^_^).

----------


## thieuk55

Mọi người quá khen. Bây giờ cho thêm vài truyện cười nữa nhé:

Thực đơn thời loạn lạc: Sáng: - Bánh mì kẹp chả hàn the. - Bánh bao có nhân làm từ giấy carton - 1 ly hạt đậu nành rang ướp mùi cafe. Trưa: - Cơm phun thuốc chống mốc. - Rau muống xào nhiễm chì. - Cá ướp urê luộc chấm nước tương 3-MCPD. - Thịt heo chít chiên giòn chấm mù tạt làm từ dầu nhớt - Canh chua cải phun thuốc trừ sâu Chiều: - 1 tô phở ngâm formal. - 1 ly chè đường hóa học. Tối: - Thịt sình bảo quản bằng hoá chất chấm mấm tôm trộn dzòi - Tráng miệng trái cây ngâm chất bảo quản. - 1 ly sữa tươi không béo, không kem có pha thêm dầu ăn =))

----------


## thanhcanh

Thêm truyện cười nữa nà:

Lời tỏ tình "kinh khủng " nhất mọi thời đại : anh iu em như ...kem iu tủ lạnh ...như trời xanh iu mây ...như cây iu đất...như tất iu giày...như chày iu cối...như gối iu chăn ...như khăn iu cổ ...như tổ iu chim ...như kim iu chỉ ...như khỉ iu cây...như mây iu gió...như chó iu mèo...như kèo iu cột...như thằng chột iu con mù ...như thằng gù iu con thấp..như thằng hấp iu con hâm ...như thằng câm iu con điếc ...nhu con cá diếc yêu con cá rô...như thằng rồ yêu con dại ...đại khái là anh rất iu em ..... (kinh wóa )

----------


## nguyenquyhuong

Tan học nữ sinh lớp 12 trường cấp 3 ở Saigòn túa ra cửa làm cho ông thầy phải ra sau cùng. Ông thầy nhìn thấy cái bóp(vi') của một nữ sinh bỏ quên trên bàn học vội vàng cầm lấy và chạy theo kêu đám nữ sinh: " Bóp em nào đây?" Một nữ sinh xinh đẹp chợt nhớ ra mình đã bỏ quên cái bóp vội vàng chạy lại phía ông thầy và hớt hải la lên: "Bóp em thầy, bóp em thầy, thầy bóp em!"

----------


## chandat

9h sáng nay ngày 2/8, tại công viên Hoàng Văn Thụ đã xảy ra một vụ cướp nghiêm trọng, nạn nhân là một bé gái 4 tuổi đang dạo chơi trong công viên cùng bạn trai. Nạn nhân đã bị một người đi xe đạp ba bánh... phân khối lớn giựt mất một cây kẹo mút và mấy đồng xu lẻ, tổng giá trị lên đến... vài ngàn đồng. Theo điều tra mới nhất từ công an quận Tân Bình thì thủ phạm là một học sinh lớp... lá trường mầm non Hoa Hồng.

----------


## huuduyenland

Tại cuộc thi bắn cung: người đầu tiên là người Anh, anh ta đặt quả táo lên đầu 1 cô gái xinh đẹp, lùi xa 100m, giương cung. Mũi tên lao đi vun vút, bửa đôi quả táo. Anh ta nói: "I'm Sinbad". Người thứ hai là người Pháp, anh ta đặt quả chanh lên đầu 1 cô gái xinh đẹp khác,lùi xa 150m, giương cung.Mũi tên lao đi vun vút, xuyên qua quả chanh. Anh ta nói:" I'm Robin Hood". Người cuối cùng Việt Nam nhìn 2 đối thủ đầy khinh bỉ. Anh ta đặt 1 trái sơri lên đầu cô gái xinh đẹp nhất, lùi xa 200m, giương cung. Mũi tên lao đi vun vút. Anh ta nói:"I'm ...sorry"

----------


## seoganhat

Lương khỏi điểm 10.000USD. Một cơ hội việc làm hấp dấn chưa từng có! Hãy biết yêu cơ hội của chính bạn. Hãy nhanh lên, số lượng tuyển dụng có hạn. Liên hệ trực tiếp, miễn trung gian! Bạn sẽ có một nguồn thu nhập đáng kể, công việc lại ko quá khó. Chỉ cần bạn biết bơi. Bạn có thể thăng tiến, kèm theo đó tiền lương ko giới hạn. Càng làm lâu năm lương càng tăng theo cấp số nhân. Sau hơn 1 tháng sẽ là 20.000USD; 3 tháng là 40.000USD;.... Yêu cầu công việc: Sáng bơi cùng cá mập ra biển khơi, chiều lùa cá... về.

----------


## dinhhaianh091

Một con dơi bay về hang sau một buổi tối bay đi kiếm mồi, miệng dính đầy máu. Bọn dơi trong hang kéo nhau lại hỏi xem nó kiếm mồi ở đâu mà ngon lành quá vậy. Mệt mỏi, con dơi kia chẳng thèm trả lời. Nhưng lũ đồng loại cứ léo nhéo mãi. Bực mình, nó gắt “Bay theo tao!” Cả đàn dơi bay nghịt cả trời. Chúng bay qua không biết bao nhiêu con sông, bao nhiêu ngọn núi. Cuối cùng, đến một cái cây lớn, con dơi kia hỏi “Chúng mày thấy cái cây kia không?”. Cả đàn nhao nhao lên “Thấy! Thấy! Thấy...” Con dơi kia uể oải trả lời “Thế mà tối qua tao không thấy"

----------


## HotArchives

Một nàng hướng dẫn viên xinh đẹp dẫn một ông khách Mỹ đi tham quan Sài Gòn. Đi ngang nhà thờ Đức Bà, khách hỏi: "Chỗ này là gì vậy?". Nàng toát mồ hôi vì không biết Nhà thờ Đức Bà tiếng Anh là gì. Nàng trả lời đại: "Jesu die here". Nghe xong khách choáng váng. Lát sau đi ngang Bảo tàng Chứng tích chiến tranh, ông khách hỏi: "Chỗ này là gì, sao đông người vậy?". Nàng trả lời: "America (chỉ vào ông khách) and Vietnam (chỉ vào mình) pằng pằng. People die here". Ông khách há hốc mồm: "Oh my God!". Cuối cùng đi ngang bệnh viện Từ Dũ: "Cô ơi, chỗ này là đâu vậy?". Nàng lại nhíu mày suy nghĩ: "Men - women, pằng pằng, Baby born here". Khách xỉu ngay

----------


## inoviss

Ngày lễ 1-6 Tèo đi chơi ngoài công viên. 
Phóng viên: Em có hay ăn hiếp em của mình không? 
Tèo: Dạ không bao giờ ạ! 
Phóng viên: Em có hay phụ giúp cho cha mẹ không? 
Tèo: Dạ em rất siêng ạ! 
Phóng viên: Em ngoan lắm, em quả là người hoàn hảo. Vậy em có thấy điều gì chưa tốt về mình không? 
Tèo: Dạ không… chỉ có điều em… hay nói xạo thôi! 
(Suu tam tu bao Nhi Dong)

----------


## nguyennam19

Một cậu bé vô tình làm đổ cái xe chở ngô. Người hàng xóm nghe thấy tiếng động liền bảo: "Này, Willis, không sao đâu. Sang đây ăn cơm với bác rồi lát nữa bác lật lại xe cho". 

"Bác thật là tốt", Willis trả lời. "Nhưng mà cháu sợ bố cháu không thích". 

"Vớ vẩn, sang đây", người hàng xóm cào cuột. "Thôi được", cậu bé nhận lời, "nhưng mà thể nào bố cháu cũng ghét". 

Sau bữa cơm thân mật, Willis cám ơn người hàng xóm tốt bụng và nói: "Cháu cảm thấy thoải mái hơn rất nhiều rồi. Nhưng mà cháu biết bố cháu sẽ bực lắm". 

"Đồ ngốc", người hàng xóm mỉm cười. "Thế bố cháu đang ở đâu?" 

"Dưới cái xe".

----------


## sebweb

*Không biết trong forum có bài này chưa nhỉ?*



Thơ con gái 
Xưa kia ở tuốt trên trời, 
Ngọc Hoàng Thượng Đế thảnh thơi thấy buồn. 
Sai bắt một chú chuồn chuồn, 
Xịt vô mười lít nước tương đem hầm. 
Bỏ vô một ký ớt bầm, 
Chanh chua 5 trái, me dằm 6 tô.
Nước mắt cá sấu 7 xô, 
Dịu dàng một xíu, 8 tô dữ chằng.
Nêm thêm 9 chú lăng nhăng, 
Mít khô, mít ướt cằn nhằn, ghen tuông.
Trăm gram nhõng nhẽo giận hờn, 
Mụn cám, mụn bọc, mụn cơm, mụn đề. 
Ngọc Hoàng hứng chí hề hề, 
"Sản phẩm" hoàn tất không chê chỗ nào. 
Sai thiên lôi lấy bột nhào, 
Bắc Đẩu canh lửa, Nam Tào quạt than. 
Cuối cùng một tiếng nổ vang, 
Thế rồi "con ấy" tàng tàng bước ra. 
Bèn đặt tên nó "EVA", 
Còn gọi "con gái" hay là... "cô em"

----------


## diemmy9x

Thưa Thẩm Toà Tôi Tên Trần Túng Tiền(Tên Thật:Trần Thiếu Tiền) Thủa Thiếu Thời Tôi Theo Thằng Trùm Trộm Tiếp Thu Toàn tư Tưởng Thối Tha Tồi Tệ.....Tối Thứ Tư Tháng Tám Trăng Tròn Trình Trĩnh(Theo Tâm Tính) Tôi Trèo Tường Thấy Tên Trưởng Trại Thiêm Thiếp Trên Trõng Tre Tôi Thò Tay Túm Túi Tiền ....Tên Trưởng Trại Từ Từ Tỉnh Thức Túm Tóc Tạt Tai Tương Tôi Tới Tấp.... Tôi Tơi Tả ... Tiền Túng .. Tình Tan ... Tư Tưởng Tôi Tồi Tàn .... Tôi Tiến Tới Tự Tử

----------


## nhatlun3030

Sau nhiều ngày đêm miệt mài nghiên cứu, Bờm chế ra được "nhang trừ muỗi" rất xịn, liền kheo với Tèo : 
- Ê bồ, nhang này rẻ thôi, còn xịn hơn "nhang trừ muỗi" bán đầy tiệm . 
- Chắc hông đó ? 
- Hông tin bồ cầm cây nhang này đốt lên, châm ***** muỗi coi, kiến, dán, bọ xít ... còn chết trăm phần trăm nữa là ...

----------


## yurycandy

*Sau nhiều ngày chưa có truyện cười, trexanh tiếp tục post lên thêm:

*Đã là người thì trên ko sợ ruồi, dưới ko sợ kiến, trái ko sợ muỗi, phải chẳng kiêng ve, tóm lại gặp côn trùng là phải đánh, gặp thằng mạnh thì đi về, gặp người yêu thì ra vẻ, gặp bồ cũ thì xếp re, gặp nhóc con thì trấn lột, gặp cốt đột thì nộp tiền, tóm lại: gặp thằng nhỏ thì bỏ vào bô, gặp thằng đô thì quỳ mà xưng "cháu", ấy là cái đạo làm người

----------


## thaonguyenxanh_9x

Thúy Kiều ngồi bắn half life
Chơi vòng DEATH MACTCH mạng hai hai người
Bên cô có súng một hai
Có chàng Từ Hải là người cô yêu
Bọn kiếp thấy thế liêu xiêu
Bèn rước mụ Tú ra chiêu ở nhà
Kim trọng vốn tính thật thà
Nghe Kiều dụ dỗ xà vào bãi boom

----------


## quanghnn

Trong giờ toán, cô giáo vẽ hai nửa hình tròn lên bảng bỗng một cậu học sinh kêu to: "Ô cái mông" Cô giáo rất giận và mời thầy hiệu trưởng đến để kỷ luật học sinh này vì tội nói bậy trong lớp. Thầy vừa bước vào nhìn ngay lên bảng và nói với cậu bé: "Em sẽ bị kỷ luật nặng đấy. Tại sao em lại dám vẽ cái mông lên bảng như thế này?"

----------


## nhungdo

> Thúy Kiều ngồi bắn half life
> Chơi vòng DEATH MACTCH mạng hai hai người
> Bên cô có súng một hai
> Có chàng Từ Hải là người cô yêu
> Bọn kiếp thấy thế liêu xiêu
> Bèn rước mụ Tú ra chiêu ở nhà
> Kim trọng vốn tính thật thà
> Nghe Kiều dụ dỗ xà vào bãi boom


Trexanh ơi, hình như bài này còn nữa đó, hoangtuera đọc đâu đó rồi mà quên mất.
Bài này vui lắm á, để lục lại xem thử trong máy mình còn không.:-?

----------


## hyundaivt

Một cô gái gọi điện cho cậu con trai đang tán tỉnh mình và nói: - Đến nhà tớ nhanh lên, không có ai ở nhà đâu!!! Nhanh nhé!!! Cậu bạn vội vàng phóng xe đến nhà cô bạn và đúng là............. KHÔNG CÓ AI Ở NHÀ thật!!!

----------


## phungnham92

Một cô gái ngồi sau xe ôm vừa đi đường vừa ngắm cảnh rồi nói với anh xe ôm: Mới có 15 năm mà Sài Gòn thay đổi nhiều quá ha anh. Anh xe ôm tưởng vớ được Việt kiều khách sộp liền hỏi: Ủa, cô ở Mỹ về hay là đâu? - Dạ không anh, em mới ở tù ra mấy hôm, hồi đó đi cướp xe ôm xém bị chung thân anh à.

----------


## nam123

He he he! Có truyện cười này hay tuyệt! Mọi người đọc coi chừng bị ... điên đầu đó!
Có con cọp cắn con cọp con con của con cọp cạnh con cọp cha của con con cọp có con cắn con cọp con của con con cọp cạnh con cọp cha hỏi có bao nhiu con cọp.
Thế lào? Thấy hay thì thanks cho trexanh một phát nhé!

----------


## huynhlam088

Cảm ơn rồi đó. Đọc xong thì choáng luôn nên bấm nhầm vào nút Cảm ơn.

----------


## thangvigreenland

Có con ruồi trong bát súp của nhà hàng Microsoft 
Khách: Phục vụ!
Phục vụ: Xin chào, tôi tên là Bill và tôi sẽ là nhân viên hỗ trợ. Xin vui lòng cho tôi số điện thoại và địa chỉ của quý vị. Chuyến viếng thăm của quý vị đang được ghi hình với mục đích đào tạo cho nhân viên chúng tôi. Bây giờ hãy cho tôi biết khó khăn mà quý vị đang gặp phải.
Khách: Có một con ruồi trong bát súp của tôi!
Phục vụ: Xin mời quý vị rời khỏi nhà hàng và vào lại qua cửa chính. Con ruồi vẫn còn ở đó chứ?
Khác: Phải, nó vẫn còn ở trong bát súp.
Phục vụ: Có thể đó là do cách bạn dùng thìa. Hãy thử ngoáy bằng tay khác.
Khách: Dù tôi dùng tay trái hay tay phải, con ruồi vẫn ở đó.
Phục vụ: Có thể súp này không tương thích với cái bát. Quý vị đang dùng bát nào vậy?
Khách: Đó là loại bát súp!
Phục vụ: Có vẻ như đó là trục trặc về cấu hình. Cái bát được đặt như thế nào?
Khách: Một nhân viên của anh mang cái bát đến cho chúng tôi trên một cái đĩa. Điều đó có nghĩa gì với việc có con ruồi trong bát súp chứ?
Phục vụ: Điều cuối cùng quý vị để ý thấy trước khi phát hiện con ruồi là gì?
Khách: Tôi ngồi xuống và gọi món súp trong ngày.
Phục vụ: Quý vị đã nghĩ đến việc nâng cấp món súp mới nhất trong ngày chứ?
Khách: Các anh có hơn một món súp trong ngày cơ à?
Phục vụ: Đúng vậy. Danh sách súp trong ngày thay đổi 10 phút một lần.
Khách: Vậy hiện giờ món súp trong ngày là gì?
Phục vụ: Là món súp nấm.
Khách: Thôi được. Tôi sẽ dùng món súp nấm.
Phục vụ: Thưa quý ngài đây ạ.
Khách: Ồ không, đây là món súp cần tây.
Phục vụ: Đúng vậy. Món súp nấm mới đang trong giai đoạn thử nghiệm.

----------


## fidd

Một người đàn ông đứng trước cửa nhà hát lớn hô to:"Tổng thống là một thằng ngu". 15 phút sau, ông ta bị bắt. Tòa kết án ông ta tội tử hình với tội danh... tiết lộ bí mật quốc gia[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]).

----------


## 513minh891

Hehehehe! Quá lâu rồi trexanh chưa post truyện cười! Chừ post cho mọi người cười tiếp nhá!

Trong quán bia, có hai anh trung niên đọc hai câu thơ về quan hệ giữa vợ và bồ. Một anh đọc: Vợ là địch, bồ bịch là ta, chiến tranh xảy ra, ta về bên địch, nằm trong lòng địch, ta nhớ về ta.

Anh khách bảo:

- Hay lắm! Nhưng nếu xếp vợ là kẻ địch thì không nên.

Chẳng lẽ anh chung sống với địch à. Tớ có câu này hay hơn: "Bồ là phở, vợ là cơm. Sáng đưa cơm đi ăn phở. Trưa mời phở đi ăn cơm. Chiều phở về nhà phở, cơm về nhà cơm. Tối ngủ với cơm mà lòng lại nhớ phở".

----------


## ducquan1008

có vài truyện sưu tầm đc post cho mọi người coi xem sao :d
Một tên cướp trên máy bay, hắn hét to:"Tất cả phụ nữ trên máy bay phải bỏ hết tất cả trang sức vào túi này nếu không sẽ bị hãm hiếp". Tất cả mọi người sợ hãi, nhanh chóng tháo hết đồ trang sức của mình nộp cho tên cướp, duy chỉ có một bà già nhất quyết không chịu, tay vẫn còn đeo đầy nhẫn. Tên cướp nổi giận bước tới quát:"Sao bà không bỏ hết trang sức vào túi". Bà già nở nụ cười nham hiểm:"Hí hí đồ quỷ sứ nói thì phải giữ lời đấy nhé"

----------


## hoanganh1

Một bà khách bồng đứa con lên xe buýt, chợt tài xế hỏi: -Đứa bé ấy là con bà à? -Vâng, cục cưng của tôi đấy. -Xin lỗi bà nhé, tôi chưa từng thấy đứa trẻ nào xấu như vậy. Người đàn bà rất bực tức, liền bế con xuống hàng ghế dưới cùng, miệng lầm bầm rủa. Người khách ngồi kế bên liền hỏi: -Bà có chuyện bực tức à? -Vâng, gã tài xế vừa sỉ nhục tôi. -Không thể như vậy được, bà phải nói cho ra nhẽ chứ! -Được rồi, để tôi lên nói cho bõ tức. -Vậy bà đưa con khỉ đây, tôi giữ giùm cho.

----------


## dienlanhhongphuc

Bị bố mẹ 2 bên phản đối, để bảo vệ tình yêu , hai người rủ nhau đi nhảy cầu tự tử . Đi đến cầu , người con trai nói : "em nhảy xuống trước đi" , người con gái lại nói : "anh xuống trước đi" , thế là anh ta nhảy xuống . Anh ta nói vọng lên : "em ơi nhảy xuống đi" , cô gái nói : "bố thằng ngu , cho mày chết" . Chàng trai nói vọng lên : "bố mày biết bơi , bố mày đek sợ, bố mày lên bờ thì mày chết với bố

----------


## tvhp2015

Bố đi qua phòng 2 chị em:......ái ái đau quá......ối zời ơi, lại còn chảy máu nữa.......ai bảo chị cựa quậy làm gì?.......mà mày có đút vào thì đút nhanh nhanh lên.....lề zà lề zề.....chị buồn cười cái lỗ nó bé thế này, em cố lắm mà cũng ko đút qua được.....mút nó đi cho nó cứng lên.....em ko biết làm......thôi đưa đây tao mút cho........ờ, nó cứng lên thật.....(im lặng 1 lúc).....a vào rồi ,sướng quá,thích quá........ Bố đạp cửa vào, nhìn thấy hai chị em đang tập xâu kim --->Đứa nào nghĩ khác tự tát vào mồm đi nhé

----------


## gahocseo

Kẻ cả tin Nhận lời mời của bạn, một sinh viên Mỹ qua Mexico nghỉ hè. Trong chuyến tham quan, người bạn vui miệng kể lại câu chuyện truyền kỳ về người Maiden. - Ở vùng đất này có những thần nữ Maiden tuyệt đẹp sống trong những khe nứt và hang động dọc thung lũng. Nếu cậu nghe thấy họ gọi: "Hú... u...u...u...! Hú... u...u...u...!", hãy ngay lập tức lột bỏ quần áo trên người và chạy vào hang. Họ sẽ cho cậu hưởng những giây phút thần tiên khó quên... Vài ngày sau, báo địa phương đăng tin: "Tìm thấy thi thể trần truồng của một sinh viên Mỹ trong đường hầm, bị tàu hỏa cán nát

----------


## luxuryhanoi

Đọc báo thấy uống bia có hại cho sức khoẻ, thế là bỏ uống bia ^^... Đọc báo thấy hút thuốc có hại cho sức khoẻ, thế là bỏ hút thuốc, đọc báo thấy ăn nước tương có chất gây ung thư, thế là bỏ ăn nước tương.. Đọc báo thấy tình dục có hại cho sức khoẻ, thế là.... bỏ đọc báo....^^

----------


## vlvietlamvl

Đầu lòng hai ả tố nga. Thuý Kiều là chị, em là Thuý Vân. Ma cũng tránh, quỷ ngại gần. Dáng người nét mặt mười phần đười ươi. Vân xem đanh đá khác người. Mặt mày rầu rĩ như người có tang. Miệng cười tựa rắn hổ mang. Củi khô thua tóc, cóc nhường làn da. Kiều càng xấu xí, gian tà. So bề ngu dốt lại là phần hơn. Người xanh bủng, mặt nhờn nhờn. Dưa ghen thua khắm, cá hờn kém tanh. Một hai xấu nhất kinh thành. Dốt đành đòi một, đần đành hoạ hai <<=== cụ Nguyễn Du sống lại cũng ngất luôn

----------


## 4B1601

Một người đàn ông lên đường đi nghỉ hè lúc vợ của anh ta đi công tác chưa kịp về. Họ sắp xếp kế hoạch gặp lại nhau vào ngày hôm sau. 


Tới nơi, anh ta vội vàng gửi e-mail về cho vợ. Do đánh sai địa chỉ, bức thư của anh ta thay vì được chuyển về cho vợ, nó lại gửi đến một phụ nữ có chồng vừa qua đời ngày hôm trước. Khi người vợ góa tội nghiệp nọ mở hộp thư, bức thư vừa hiện ra bà ta thét lên một tiếng khủng khiếp, té xuống sàn nhà và chết thẳng cẳng. 

Nghe tiếng thét, người nhà chạy vào phòng thì chỉ thấy một bức thư trên màn hình máy tính: 

"Vợ yêu quý nhất của anh, anh vừa đến nơi. Mọi thứ đã được chuẩn bị sẵn để đón em vào ngày mai. Người chồng yêu quý nhất của em!"

----------


## toihoitoi

Chuyện do em tự đánh máy :

Trên 1 chuyến bay có 1 lực sĩ, 1 sinh viên, 1 giám mục và Bill Gates. Máy bay gặp trục trặc - trong khi trên máy bay chỉ có 4 chiếc dù cho 5 người
Ng phi công : tôi điểu khiển máy bay, vì thế tôi dc 1 chiếc dù. Nói xong anh ta lấy 1 chiếc dù và nhảy xuống
Lực sĩ : Tôi khỏe nhất thế giới - vì thế tôi cũng dc 1 chiếc. Nói xong anh ta lấy 1 chiếc và nhảy xuống
Bill Gates : Tôi là ng thông minh nhất thế giới - thế giới ko thể thiếu tôi. Nói xong Bill lấy 1 chiếc và nhảy xuống
Giám mục nói với anh sv : Ta đã già rồi, con hãy cầm lấy chiếc dù còn lại và nhảy xuống đi
Ko cần đâu thưa Cha - anh sv cười đáp - ng thống minh nhất đã nhảy xuống cùng ba lô của con rồi



Alphonse Karr, 1 nhà văn tài năng, từng rất yêu thích hoa. Hàng xóm của ông là 1 chủ nhà băng giàu lại có 1 thư viện tuyệt vời.
1 hôm, Alphonse Karr sang nhà hàng xóm chơi và hỏi mượn 1 cuốn sách.
- Tôi cần quyển sách này đẻ làm việc - ông nói với ng hàng xóm
- Ko thể dc - ông hàng xóm đáp - Tôi có 1 nguyên tắc là ko bao h cho mượn sách, nhưng nếu như ngài Karr muốn đọc suốt ngày ở nhà tôi, tôi xin vui lòng cho phép
1 thời gian sau, ng hàng xóm đó sang nhà Alphonse Karr và hỏi mượn cái thùng tưới
- Ko dc dâu - nhà văn đáp - Tôi có 1 nguyên tắc là ko bao h cho mượn thùng tưới cả, nhưng nếu ngài muốn tưới vườn suốt ngày ở nhà tôi thì tôi xin vui lòng cho phép

----------


## giangmaster1412

Thả mìn” íh. Miền Bắc gọi là đánh rấm, miền Trung gọi là ngâm thơ, miền Nam gọi là “địt”. Theo Vật lí thì là áp suất ko khí bên trong nặng hơn bên ngoài nên đẩy hơi ra, theo Hóa học thì đây là 1 chất ko màu, có mùi, ko có tác dụng sát thương nhưng có công dụng giải tán đám đông; theo Văn chương thì đây là tiếng gọi của hậu môn, là linh hồn của cơm, canh, cá, thịt

----------


## duydiem6868

Luật Hôn "Nhân": Không được hôn bừa hôn bãi. Không được hôn sư sãi đang tụng kinh. Không được hôn người cùng giới tính với mình . Động tác chính chỉ từ đầu xuống cổ. Không được hôn băm hôn bổ. Không được hôn sấn sổ người ta. Không được hôn giữa bãi tha ma Để người chết còn nằm yên dưới mả. Khi được hôn, toàn thân phải buông thả. Miệng khép hờ, không được cắn chặt môi. Cũng không được mở rộng như miệng nồi. Tránh tình trạng vi khuẩn chui vào miệng. Không được vừa hôn vừa nói chuyện. Đồng ý hôn rồi ko được kiện tụng nhau

----------


## seoben

*Mỗi ngày,mỗi ngày và mỗi ngày....*

Người ta kể rằng, một ngày kia, tất cả các cảm xúc và tính cách cùng tụ họp trên Trái Đất. Sau khi Nhàm Chán ngáp đến lần thứ ba, Chân Thành nảy ra một ý định: 
-Bọn mình chơi trốn tìm đi! 

Chân Thành nói xong, Nhiệt Tình và Nỗ Lực đồng ý liền. Hào Hứng thì phấn khích tới mức Lưỡng Lự, sau khi nghĩ đi nghĩ lại, cũng bị thuyết phục cùng chơi. Thậm chí cả Thờ Ơ, vốn chẳng có hứng thú với cái gì cả, cũng muốn cùng tham gia. Còn Sự Thật, dù đồng ý tham gia nhưng lại cho rằng mình chẳng muốn trốn đi đâu cả. Kiêu Ngạo nói trò “trốn tìm” thật trẻ con, còn Nhút Nhát thì không muốn thử rủi ro. 
- Một, hai, ba... - Chân Thành nhắm tịt mắt lại và bắt đầu đếm. 

Niềm Tin bay thẳng lên trời, với Niềm Tin thì không có điều gì là không thể! Chiến Thắng thì trèo lên đỉnh ngọn cây cao nhất, và Ghen Tỵ chạy ngay đến nấp sau cái bóng của Chiến Thắng. Rộng Lượng đã đi trốn ở một chỗ rất bí mật, nhưng lại nhường chỗ trốn cho một người bạn. Ngược lại, ích Kỷ đã tìm được một chỗ trốn vừa kín đáo, vừa dễ chịu, nhưng lại chẳng cho ai trốn cùng. Nói Dối thì trốn dưới đáy đại dương, tối âm u. Nồng Nhiệt và Khát Vọng thì trốn trên đỉnh những ngọn núi lửa nóng bỏng. Còn Hay Quên thì... (mm... xin lỗi nhé, mình quên mất chỗ bạn ấy trốn rồi). 
- Một triệu! - Chân Thành đã đếm xong và mở mắt ra. 

Khi lại gần hồ nước, Chân Thành tìm thấy ngay Vẻ Đẹp, cô ấy mải mê ngắm mình dưới hồ nước đến mức bị tìm thấy trước tiên. Do Dự, nghĩ tới nghĩ lui, cuối cùng ngồi trên cái hàng rào, chẳng thể quyết định là mình sẽ nhảy xuống bên nào, thế nên cũng bị tìm thấy ngay lập tức. 

Lần lượt, Chân Thành tìm thấy tất cả mọi người: Khéo Léo trốn giữa những cọng cỏ tươi; Sầu Muộn trốn trong một cái hang tối tăm ẩm ướt; Nồng Nhiệt và Khát Vọng ở trên núi lửa. ích Kỷ thì khỏi phải đi tìm vì cậu ta đang cuống cuồng chạy trốn ra khỏi cái chỗ tưởng như êm ấm của mình khi bị một bầy ong tấn công - và tất nhiên, chẳng có ai giúp, vì ban đầu, cậu đã chiếm chỗ trốn đó một mình. Và Nói Dối được tìm thấy trên cầu vồng (Tất nhiên, đây là một lời nói dối, vì Nói Dối trốn dưới đáy đại dương cơ mà, bạn có nhớ không?). 

Nhưng chỉ còn Tình Yêu là không thấy đâu cả. Chân Thành đi tìm sau những cái cây cổ thụ, dưới những con sông, trên đỉnh núi..., nhưng Tình Yêu vẫn biệt tăm. Tình Yêu lúc nào cũng khó tìm như vậy! 
Sắp sửa bỏ cuộc, chợt Chân Thành nhìn thấy một bụi hoa hồng đầy gai đang rung rinh. Chân Thành nhặt một cành cây to và đập vào bụi hoa hồng vài lần xem có ai đang nấp không. Chợt có ai kêu thét lên rất đau đớn - gai của những bông hoa hồng đã đâm vào mắt của Tình Yêu. Quá hối hận, Chân Thành rối rít xin lỗi và hứa rằng từ đó trở đi, Chân Thành sẽ luôn ở bên cạnh để dẫn đường cho Tình Yêu. Những người bạn khác rất thương Tình Yêu nên cũng quây quần xung quanh, nói rằng họ sẽ lần lượt chăm sóc cho Tình Yêu. 

Kể từ đó, Tình Yêu có rất nhiều người bạn Cảm Xúc, có lúc đi với người bạn này và có lúc đi với người bạn khác. Nhưng người ta nói với nhau rằng Tình Yêu và Chân Thành thì lúc nào cũng đi cùng nhau.

----------


## xvietsao

Quá Tải
Một chuyến bay nọ vì gặp sự cố quá tải nên phi công trưởng kêu hành khách hãy bỏ bớt những thứ ko cần thiết để giảm trọng lượng.
Vừa lúc đó 1người Mỹ cầm 2 xách tiền đola quảng xuống biển và nói"ở nước tôi cái này rất nhiều"
Lập tức 1 người Ấn Độ đáp lễ cầm 1 xách chứa đầy kim cương quảng đi và bảo"những thứ này nước tôi ko cần thiết"
Một thanh niên Việt Nam thấy vậy liền đáp 2 đạp 2 tên Mỹ và Ấn Độ xuống biển và nói"ở nước tôi không thiếu những kẻ khoác lác"

----------


## seowebsitetv

Bạn bè bảo tôi là thằng cô đơn vì tôi chưa từng có bạn gái. Nhưng tôi cũng đã từng có người con gái nguyện cùng tôi sống chết có nhau : "không trả nợ cho bà, bà thề sống chết với may`" . Cũng từng có người con gái cùng tôi hẹn ước đến kiếp sau : "muốn kua chị mày đây hả? Đợi kiếp sau đi kưng " . Và từng có người con gái cam lòng tự nguyện vì tôi mà chết : "Làm bạn gái ông? Tui thà chết còn hơn"

----------


## trananh607

Gà mà không gáy là con gà gay , Gà mà hay gáy là con gà điên Đi lang thang trong sân , bắt con gà , bỏ vô nồi Mua 2 lon Tiger , nhắm chân gà , nhắm chân gà . Gà mà không gáy là con gà chiên Gà mà không gáy là con gà toi Đi lang thang trong sân , bắt con gà , ướp tiêu hành. Ăn xong lăn quay ra , chết tui rùi , cúm gia cầm...:a::a::a::a::a::a:

----------


## taitrochoifree11

Trong giờ học toán:
_ Thầy: Em hãy cho bít các thí dụ về đơn thức, nhị thức & đa thức.
_ Trò: Thưa thầy tối qua nhà em thức ai cũng thức xem đá banh ==> đa thức. Sắp kết thúc hiệp 1 chỉ còn lại ba & em thức xem ==> nhị thức. Đến cuối trận chỉ còn em thức xem ==> đơn thức

----------


## khamnamkhoa

Tổng thống Mĩ và tổng thống công du sang Việt Nam. Thủ tướng Việt Nam mời hai vị lên máy bay để quan sát sự phát triển của Việt Nam. Khi đang quan sát thủ đô, thủ tướng Pháp nói:" Nếu mà tôi mà đánh rơi 1 France xuống ấy, thì ngày mai cả thành phố sẽ xôn xao". Thủ tướng Mĩ cười khẩy:" Nếu tôi mà đánh rơi xuống đây 1000$ ấy, thì ngày mai báo chí cả nước sẽ xôn xao". Thủ tướng Việt Nam nghe tức quá, liền nói:realmad::" Tôi mà đạp 2 ông xuống ấy, thì ngày mai cả thế giới sẽ xôn xao".

----------


## phukotler5

Sưu tầm được câu thơ hay quá xá. Mọi người đọc thử xem!


Đầu lòng hai ả tố nga
"Thuý Kiều" là chị, em là "Thuý Vân"
Ma cũng tránh, quỷ ngại gần
Dáng người nét mặt mười phần đười ươi
Vân xem đanh đá khác người
Mặt mày rầu rĩ như người có tang
Miệng cười tựa rắn hổ mang
Củi khô thua tóc, cóc nhường làn da
Kiều càng xấu xí, gian tà
So bề ngu dốt lại là phần hơn
Người xanh bủng, mặt nhờn nhờn
Dưa ghen thua khắm, cá hờn kém tanh
Một hai xấu nhất kinh thành
Dốt đành đòi một, đần đành hoạ hai

----------


## thichduthu

Thấy truyện cười của trexanh cũng vui nên góp chút:

Cá nói: Anh không bao giờ thấy được nước mắt của tôi, vì tôi sống trong nước
Nước nói: Tôi cảm nhận được nước mắt em, vì em luôn sống trong tim tôi
Cá nói: Em yêu anh! Em luôn mở to mắt mình để cho anh có thể chảy vào trong em, để em luôn nhìn thấy anh!
Nước nói: Anh yêu em! Anh luôn ở bên em, để anh có thể quấn quýt lấy em, để anh có thể ôm trọn em trong lòng mình....
Nồi nói: Sắp sôi rồi! Còn ở đấy mà tâm sự!!!

----------


## nguyenhungcase

Thầy giáo môn Tin học rầy la một học sinh lớp 9:
"Em đánh văn bản Word chậm quá. Phải cố gắng hơn nữa. Vào tuổi của em, tôi đã đánh được 300 chữ trong một phút".
"Dạ thưa thầy, có lẽ nhờ thầy giáo của thầy giỏi hơn thầy giáo của em!"

----------


## stst575

Một cậu học sinh đi học. Vấn đề đặt ra là cậu đi học như thế nào? Ðây là ý kiện của một số người. -Lê-nin: Học, học nữa, hộc máu. -HCM: Non sông Việt Nam có trở nên tươi đẹp hay không, dân tộc Việt Nam có thể sánh vai với các cường quốc năm châu được hay không, chính là nhờ môt phần lớn tiền học phí của cha mẹ các cháu. -Alex Furguson: Phong độ của cậu học sinh là nhất thời nhưng đẳng cấp là mãi mãi. -Mỹ Tâm: Ước gì em được tiếp tục học... -Lại Văn Sâm: Liệu bạn có được học tiếp hay không? chúng ta sẽ biết sau ít phút nữa!


Chàng trai nọ chạy thục mạng đuổi theo một chiếc xe buýt chở đầy du khách, nhưng chiếc xe đổ dốc rất nhanh. "Dừng lại đi." Một người khách tốt bụng thò đầu ra cửa sổ hét lớn với anh chàng: "Cậu không đuổi kịp nó đâu, đợi chuyến sau vậy!" "Nhất định cháu phải đuổi kịp ạ." Chàng trai trẻ vừa nói vừa thở hồng hộc: "Vì cháu là tài xế xe này mà".

----------


## phongphongphong1992

Chán đời cắt tóc đi tu. 
Nghĩ đi nghĩ nghĩ lại ... đi tù sướng hơn. 
Trong tù làm chủ giang sơn, 
Một căn phòng đá với dăm ba thằng. 
Thằng nào cũng có khiếu năng, 
Thằng thì giỏi hoạ thằng thì làm thơ. 
Có thằng lại đứng ngẩn ngơ. 
Vì sao ta lại trở vô nhà tù??
​

----------


## phiphi91

> Chuyện này đúng lắm đây!
> 
> Thích đấm là một. Thèm game là hai. Chây lười là ba. Ba hoa là bốn. Thô bạo là năm. Lăng nhăng là sáu. Trơ tráo là bảy. Phe phẩy là tám. Hám danh là chín. Bủn xỉn là mười: 10 đức tính của con gái.
> 
> 10 đức tính tốt của con trai:Thủy chung là một. Dịu ngọt là hai. Vui tươi là ba. Toan lo là bốn. Từ tốn là năm. Đoan trang là sáu. Chu đáo là bảy. Giỏi làm là tám. Tình cảm là chín. Thầm kín là mười


Nè nè , káj dzụ nàj pảj k0aj lạj :Thủy chung thì ko nói làm dzì dzòy nhưng mờ dịu ngọt , vui tươi , toan lo , từ tốn , đoan trang , chu đáo , thầm kín , tình cảm hình như ko đúng lắm với k0an traj ?

----------


## quynhvunb

Con trai có mấy đức tính đó thì không bị pê đê hơi phí.

----------


## guitarandien

Hjc , gúm wé =.=" !

----------


## thanhtrung

Thế không đúng hả hả hả pé wuay

----------


## dakasakoru

hem bjk nhưng thj gúm gúm seo ý =.=" !

----------


## quechi

Có 1 cuôc thi hù dọa với yêu cầu ai làm cho khán giả sợ nhất là thắng . Có 3 người : 1 Nhật , 1 Mỹ , 1 Việt Nam tham gia . Người Nhật bước lên rồi bất ngờ rút dao mổ bụng mình lôi ra bộ lòng . Một số người sợ đến ngất xỉu. Người Mỹ lấy súng trường nát đầu mình ,óc văng tung tóe . Một số người ngất xỉu nữa . Đến người Việt Nam,2 ông Việt Nam đi dép tổ ong vác 1 quả bom ra sân khấu ngồi cưa?????????


Trong lớp học, cô giáo đang giảng bài. Cô giáo nói: - Người khôn ngoan luôn luôn biết nghi ngờ, còn kẻ ngu dốt thì lúc nào cũng tuyên bố chắc chắn. - Thưa cô, cô tin chắc chứ. - Chắc chắn.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## seotheanhgroup

haha trexanh dung la Ông vua truyện cười àh tớ đọc mà bụng muồn bể luôn =))=))=))!!!

----------


## buivanquang.ltv

> haha trexanh dung la Ông vua truyện cười àh tớ đọc mà bụng muồn bể luôn =))=))=))!!!


Mình chỉ sưu tầm thôi! [you] có truyện cười thì post lên cho mem hả hê cười với nhé!

----------


## quocbaonh08

Hôn nhau trên cầu là cầu hôn. Hôn mà chẳng rời nhau là đính hôn. Hôn liền tù tì bảy phát là thất hôn. Hôn người nào đó gọi là hôn nhân. Hôn con vật nào đó gọi là hôn thú. Hôn vợ gọi là hôn thê. Hôn chồng gọi là hôn phu. Mơ hôn được người nào đó gọi là hôn ước. Mới hôn xong gọi là tân hôn. Hôn thêm cái nữa gọi là tái hôn. Hôn hai cái một lượt gọi là song hôn. Đang hôn nửa chừng bị xô ra gọi là ly hôn

----------


## minhhai1307

Con gái là một chất màu trắng, ưa nhìn, có mùi thơm dễ thở. Tỷ trọng đối với thời gian cho bởi công thức d=M/t (M:kg, t: tuổi) - Trung bình "Gái" có trọng lượng 45kg khi 18 tuổi, chất "Gái" khó tan trong các môi trường bắn bida, sân banh, sân võ,... Nhưng dễ tan trong các môi trường như quán sinh tố, chè, kem, kẹo,... Tuy nhiên dưới áp suất của "cha mẹ" chất "Gái" có thể kết tủa "ở nhà" hoặc "trong xó bếp" nhưng khi gặp xúc tác "Trai", "Gái" sẽ hóa hơi và bay đi mất.

Thầy giáo bước vào lớp. Quần áo xộc xệch. Mặt hằm hằm. Cả lớp lo lắng. Vào cửa lớp, thầy rút con dao trong người ra ném bay vù xuống góc trái cuối lớp. Cả lớp sợ. Thầy rút tiếp rút con dao trong người ra ném. Dao bay vèo xuống góc phải của lớp. Cả lớp run. Tiến lại gần bảng, thầy hỏi: - Thế nào, các cô, các cậu có sợ không, hả? - Thưa thầy... sợ, sợ lắm ạ.- Cả lớp đồng thanh. - Thế vẫn chưa sợ bằng đại chiến thế giới lần thứ hai. Các em lấy bút, vở ra học bài mới:\"Đại chiến TG lần thứ Hai\"

----------


## handucquan

*Tuyệt !!! Good !!!*




> Con gái là một chất màu trắng, ưa nhìn, có mùi thơm dễ thở. Tỷ trọng đối với thời gian cho bởi công thức d=M/t (M:kg, t: tuổi) - Trung bình "Gái" có trọng lượng 45kg khi 18 tuổi, chất "Gái" khó tan trong các môi trường bắn bida, sân banh, sân võ,... Nhưng dễ tan trong các môi trường như quán sinh tố, chè, kem, kẹo,... Tuy nhiên dưới áp suất của "cha mẹ" chất "Gái" có thể kết tủa "ở nhà" hoặc "trong xó bếp" nhưng khi gặp xúc tác "Trai", "Gái" sẽ hóa hơi và bay đi mất.
> 
> Thầy giáo bước vào lớp. Quần áo xộc xệch. Mặt hằm hằm. Cả lớp lo lắng. Vào cửa lớp, thầy rút con dao trong người ra ném bay vù xuống góc trái cuối lớp. Cả lớp sợ. Thầy rút tiếp rút con dao trong người ra ném. Dao bay vèo xuống góc phải của lớp. Cả lớp run. Tiến lại gần bảng, thầy hỏi: - Thế nào, các cô, các cậu có sợ không, hả? - Thưa thầy... sợ, sợ lắm ạ.- Cả lớp đồng thanh. - Thế vẫn chưa sợ bằng đại chiến thế giới lần thứ hai. Các em lấy bút, vở ra học bài mới:\"Đại chiến TG lần thứ Hai\"


:a: [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] hay quá haha

----------


## duannd

có con chim vành khuyên mập dáng trông thật du côn we' , mặt thẹo đầu đinh đánh hết cha xóm làng , chim đập bác chào mào bầm tím , chim đập cô sơn ca bầm xanh, chim đập anh chích chòe bầm đen, chim đập chị sáo nâu bầm dập , có con chim vành khuyên mập kết băng cùng con chim ốm , mặt thẹo cầm dao koh giống như chúng mình ừ nhể!!! :a: :wub: :lick: Giang cũng xin góp vui 1 bài này , Giang vừa đọc được ở trên net đấy ạh

----------


## socialnv112

*Bỏ thuốc lá!

*BS: Này anh,từ lúc tôi dặn anh chỉ hút một điếu thuốc sau bữa ăn,bây giờ tôi thấy anh mập ra,Bác sĩ nói
NB: Chính vì nghe lời bác sĩ ,nên mỗi ngày tôi ăn mười bữa!!!

*Lời yêu cầu lịch sự...* 

Trong giờ học Anh văn , hai bạn A và B nói chuyện với nhau.
A: Might I borrow your pen ?
B: What ???
A: Might I borrow your pen, please !!!
B: Nè mày !!!
A: !!!!????

----------


## nguyenthoa

*Những biến thể của Quảng Cáo Clear do Bi Rain đóng:*
1/ Từng miếng cơm - tự tin - gắp nhanh - phong cách - tôi thick cơm bụi - cơm bụi lôi cuốn - lôi cuốn là phai ăn nhanh - ăn nhanh là sạch sẽ - tôi là...ăn xjn
2/ Khi tôi chạy-mọi người dõi theo-từng bước dồn dập-tự tin-thần tốc-tôi thích chạy-chạy thật lôi cuốn-lôi cuốn là phải chạy nhanh-chạy nhanh là thoát-tôi là...ăn cướp
3/ Tôi dùng Yahoo - Cả list chat dõi theo - Từng message của tôi - Tự tin - Gõ nhanh - Phong cách - Tôi thích được online - Online sýớng phết \[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]/ - Để sýớng phết, chat phải pro - Để pro, tôi dùng Yahoo ... - Yahoo, miễn tiếp gà - Tôi Là ...... [you]
*Biến thể từ bài hát 3 ngọn nến (N&L:Ngọc Lễ):*

Ba là con cá mập, mẹ là con cá voi, con là con cá kình, ba con cá hung hăng, la là lá la la ... quất hết 1 con bò. Ba là xúc xích bò, Mẹ là xúc xích heo, Con là xúc xích gà, 3 xúc xích ngon ngon la là lá la la... nấu với mì ăn liền. Ba là tên cướp vàng, Mẹ là tên cướp đô, Con là tên cướp tiền, 3 tên cướp lưu manh la la` la' la la..... cướp hết 1 ngân hàng. Lung lay lung lay tình Mẹ, tình Cha, Lung lay lung lay tội một mái nhà. Lung lay lung lay tình Mẹ tình cha, Lung lay lung lay hai tiếng ... ra toà.

----------


## tradaquanmobi

he he 

Khi tôi gõ mõ cả chùa im lặng - từng nhịp - nhanh dần
cá tính tôi thích màu nâu màu nâu lôi cuốn - để lôi cuốn tóc phải sạch gầu - để sạch gầu đầu phải trọc --> trọc đầu sạch gầu --->... tôi là sư

----------


## doken

*Ai đây?*
Cú điện thoại gọi đến đồn cảnh sát:
- Alô, có một người điên trốn khỏi trại tâm thần!
- Ông có thể tả hình dáng của người ấy không?
- Trạc 40 tuổi, đầu hói, quần áo sọc, tóc tai bù xù!
- Ông ta bị hói?
- Đúng vậy.
- Thế thì làm sao mà tóc tai bù xù được?
- Thì tôi đã bảo là hắn bị điên mà!



------------------------



*114*
Một người lật cuốn niên giám điện thoại ra, bắt gặp dòng chữ: “Khi có hoả hoạn, hãy gọi 114” liền chép miệng:
- Vớ vẩn, theo mình thì hễ có cháy phải kêu: “Cháy nhà, cháy nhà” mới phải, ai đời lại la toáng lên: “114, 114” bao giờ.

----------


## datlinh1989

*Gái làm tiền và cầu thủ bóng đá*

Một người đàn ông bước vào cửa hàng rau quả và hỏi mua một nửa cây xà lách. Cậu bé bán hàng cho biết ở đây chỉ bán xà lách nguyên cây nhưng vị khách hàng không chịu và khăng khăng đòi gặp ông chủ tiệm.
Cậu bé bực dọc đi vào phòng trong, báo với ông chủ tiệm:
- Thưa ông, có một gã dở hơi muốn mua một nửa cây xà lách.
Dứt lời, cậu ta quay lại thì thấy ông khách đang đứng lù lù ngay sau lưng. Nhanh trí, cậu nói chữa: Và quý ông tốt bụng đây đề nghị mua nửa cây còn lại.
Chủ tiệm đồng ý và người khách nhận nửa cây xà lách, ra về. Ông chủ lấy làm hài lòng, bảo cậu bé:
- Ta rất ấn tượng với cách con giải nguy hồi nãy. Cửa hàng này cần những người có khả năng ứng biến nhanh như vậy. Con là người vùng nào thế, con trai?
- Texas, thưa ngài! - Cậu bé đáp.
- Vì sao con lại bỏ nơi đó mà đi? - Chủ tiệm hỏi tiếp.
- Vì ở đó chẳng có gì ngoài gái làm tiền và cầu thủ bóng đá - Cậu bé đáp. 
- Hừm... Thật sao? - Chủ tiệm hỏi - vợ ta cũng là người Texas đấy.
- Không phải vậy chứ? - Cậu bé thốt lên - Bà chủ chơi cho đội bóng nào thế?

----------


## loveseo

Trong giờ học đạo đức, thầy ra câu hỏi: Em nào cho thầy biết 1 câu nói về người thầy có 2 chữ "thầy" và "mày".Cả lớp im lặng. Thầy tiếp tục gợi ý: Câu này có 2 chữ "đố" và "làm".Cả lớp vẫn im lặng.Thầy bốc lên, nói:Câu này có 6 chữ, có thêm 2 chữ "không"và"nên", vậy câu này là gì? Bây giờ, ở cuối lớp có 1 cánh tay giơ lên:Thưa thầy, đó là câu "Làm thầy mày không nên đố"

----------


## trachanhvn

Tại một kỳ thi của trường Y, giáo sư hỏi một sinh viên:
Với loại thuốc này anh sẽ cho bệnh nhân uống với liều lượng bao nhiêu
Dạ, ba thìa ạ.
Sau vài phút thấy thầy im lặng, thí sinh nọ dè dặt hỏi:Thưa giáo sư, em muốn trả lời lại.
Ông giáo sư nhìn đồng hồ rồi nói:Tôi rất lấy làm tiếc, bệnh nhân đó đã tắt thở.

----------


## thomtomtit

*Lâu rùi chưa post chuyện cười. Hum nai pót 3 mẩu nhỏ nhỏ cho mọi người đọc chơi.*

Một người đi xe máy va phải chú sẻ bay ngược chiều. Anh ta dừng xe, thấy chim chưa chết bèn nhặt về đắp thuốc rồi thả vào lồng. Tỉnh lại, thấy mình bên song sắt, chú sẻ thở dài: - Bỏ mẹ. Mình đâm chết thằng đi xe máy rồi. Chắc tù mọt gông đây.

---------------------------

Thư gửi em yêu Gởi Linh yêu giấu của lòng anh. Anh lúc nào cũng nghĩ đến Thủy và anh rất yêu Loan nhưng lại thích Thắm và không thể quên được Thảo. Trong giấc mơ, hình bóng của Trang lại hiện về vì Hiền là tất cả của lòng anh. Anh biết mình rất mến Nguyệt nhưng cũng rất thích Yến. Những lúc buồn, hình bóng Quyên lại hiện ra trong đầu anh vì anh biết mình đã lỡ "kết" Hà. Hãy luôn yêu anh như anh yêu em Nga nhé và chúc Kiều luôn vui vẻ vì trong tim anh chỉ có hình bóng Trâm Anh

----------------

Trai độc thân chưa một lần bỏ dzợ
Tìm bạn đời để trao đổi dzăn thơ
Nếu hợp nhãn sẽ tiến tới ... hổng chờ
Xin thành thực, đừng làm tui ... đau khổ
Vì ... bởi Tối hôm qua nghe mẹ già than thở
"Từng tuổi nầy mà chưa có con dâu
Lỡ mai đây khi mỏi gối bạc đầu
Không cháu nội thiệt tuổi già quạnh quẽ"
Thấy mẹ buồn, lòng anh đau như xé
Nên quyết lòng đi kiếm "ghệ" mau mau
Liều thân trai ở giữa chô’n vàng thau
Mười hai bến nước, trong nhờ, đục .. CHẠY...
Anh giỡn thôi mà, em đừng áy náy
Anh rất ga-lăng, tử tế, đàng hoàng
Hồi xa xưa cũng có lúc đi hoang
Giờ tu tỉnh, ăn chay ... nhưng ngủ MẶN
-----------------

----------


## giangnt

CHỬI BẰNG TOÁN HỌC 

Bà khai căn cả họ nhà mày, xong rồi bà tích phân n bậc, bà bắt cả hang, cả hốc, ông cụ ông nội, cả tổ tiên nhà mày ra mà đạo hàm n lần. Ái chà chà…mày tưởng à. Mày tưởng nuốt được con gà nhà bà là mày có thể yên ổn mà chơi trò “cộng trừ âm dương” trên giường với nhau à…..Bà là trị cho tuyệt đối hết cả họ 9 đời nhà mày, cho chúng mày biết thế nào là vô nghiệm, cho chúng mày không sinh, không đẻ, không duy trì được nòi giống nữa thì thôi.

----------


## viettu169

*cho tui góp vài bài với*

Trên một chuyến bay, có 4 anh từ 4 nước khác nhau: Pháp, Mỹ, Campuchia và VN. Bỗng ... , chiếc máy bay gặp sự cố, yêu cầu hành khách nhảy dù. Nhưng trên máy bay chỉ có 3 cái dù... các anh tìm cách chia dù vì nếu 1 dù 2 người thì sẽ rất nguy hiểm ... ko ai chia đc, anh VN thấy thế bèn đứng ra chia: "Mỹ, mày cầm dù, nhảy đi ! Pháp, mày cầm 1 cái, nhảy ! Campuchia cầm 1 cái, nhảy !" Anh Campuchia mừng wá nhảy trước. Trên này, anh Pháp và Mỹ hỏi tại sao VN lại ko nhảy, thật là anh dũng! VN nói: "Chết mẹ ! Tao đưa lộn cái mùng cho thằng Campuchia !"
*.Có 3 thằng ăn trộm trái cây của vua bị bắt, Vua phán tội: thằng nào nuốt đc trái mình ăn trộm mà ko cười thì đc tha. Thằng đầu nuốt hoài không đc trái quýt-->chém, thằng thứ 2 nuốt trái nho xong cười--> chém. Hai thằng gặp nhau trên thiên đàng, thằng thứ nhất chữi thằng thứ 2: "có mỗi trái nho nuốt không xong", thằng kia: "tao nuốt xong rồi đó chứ, tại tao quay qua thấy thằng kia đang cầm trái sầu riêng"*

1)Gần đây, trên các báo thế giới, các nhà khoa học gia người Nhật có đăng tin: "họ đã đào sâu 100 m xuống lòng đất và phát hiện sợi cáp đồng 1000 năm tuổi, chứng tỏ 1000 năm trước người Nhật đã xài điện thoại để bàn??!!!". Vài ngày sau, người Mĩ lại đăng "họ đã đào sâu 200 m xuống lòng đất và phát hiện sợi cáp quang 2000 năm tuổi, chứng tỏ 2000 năm trước người Mĩ đã xài truyền hình cáp!!??". Chỉ sau đó 1 ngày, người Việt Nam đăng tin "họ đã đào sâu 500 m xuống lòng đất và chẳng phát hiện ra gì cả, chứng tỏ 5000 năm trước người Việt Nam đã xài điện thoại di động"

----------


## Mantran

*cho tui làm tiếp*

1)*Có 3 bà sơ sau khi chết đc lên thiên đàng. Chúa hỏi bà thứ 1: Con thấy cái đó của đàn ông chưa ? - Dạ rồi ! - Cầm chai V-roto này nhỏ mắt, rồi đi đầu thai đi. Chúa nhìn bà thứ 2: Còn con, đã thấy chưa ? - Dạ ... con lỡ cầm luôn rồi ! - Thôi đc rồi, cầm cục Lifeboy này đi rửa tay rồi đầu thai đi ! Chúa quay sang bà thứ 3: Còn con thì sao ? - Vị sơ thẹn thùng: Dạ ! Cho con ... chai Listerin:wacko:*

----------


## hajdajgja

1)Anh đội viên thức dậy, thấy ba lô mất rồi, mà sao bác vẫn ngồi ,anh nghi ngờ bác lấy. “Bác ơi bác có thấy, balô của cháu ko ?”. “Chú làm mất của công, phải trình lên đảng ủy. Nhưng nể tình đồng chí, Bác bày cho cách này, nội trong ngay đêm nay, chôm ba lô thằng khác”.

----------


## nguyenbinhtai123

Tình huống : 1 vị khách vào quán , gọi 1 cốc bia , trong cốc bia có 1 con ruồi . Chuyện gì sẽ xảy ra ? Ở Nhật : khách gọi chủ quán ra , chửi cho 1 trận tơi bời hoa lá . Ở Anh : đòi bồi thường ngay 1 cốc khác . Ở Đức : vất con ruồi , uống bia . Ở Pháp : vất cả bia lẫn ruồi . Ở Châu Phi : ăn ruồi => uống bia ***Ở Việt Nam : cứ uống bia (chừa ruồi) => gọi chủ quán và chỉ con ruồi => bắt đền cốc khác , trước khi về không quên bán lại con ruồi cho người khác

----------


## ta12km

1)Cuộc thi nhịn đói thế giới vòng chung kết gồm 3 nước Anh, Nhật và Việt Nam. Mỗi người bị nhốt trong 1 cái hộp sắt và có gắn chuông, hễ ai ko chịu nổi thì nhấn chuông "reng...reng" sẽ được ra ngoài, ai chịu đựng lâu nhất sẽ thắng! Thằng Anh chịu được 3 ngày thì "reng...reng" thằng Nhật chịu được 5 ngày phải bò ra, qua tới ngày thứ 7 thấy thằng VN vẫn im hơi lặng tiếng. Ban tổ chức quyết định cho VN thắng. Nhưng khi mở hộp thì thấy thằng VN nằm chết từ lúc nào rồi, trên vách còn ghi dòng chữ bằng máu “Tổ cha thằng khốn nạn nào cắt mất cái dây chuông ”

----------


## nguyenanhthuoc

Lòng anh thật sự thích Vân. Oái ăm ở chỗ lại thân với Hiền. Vậy nhưng Hà mới có tiền. Em Thu mới đẹp ôi phiền quá đi. Ý anh cũng định chọn Ly. Oài nhưng bố bảo con Vy ngọt ngào. U thì bắt cưới bé Đào. 4 hôm anh nghĩ , lẽ nào chọn Ngân. Em Mai cũng chẳng dưới phân. Vợ anh nhìn phải giống Hân mới đành. Eo ơi em Thuỷ ngon lành. Rốt cuộc tình cảm biết giành trao ai . --->Ghép các chữ cái đầu dòng --> *LOVE YOU 4EVER*

----------


## chiendhv

Kiếm được bài này cũng hay! Xin chị em trong Forum bớt giận nha! Vui là chính mà!=))
Gái xưa dạ một , vâng hai
Gái nay mà bảo là quay cãi liền?
Gái xưa nhìn đẹp như tiên!
Gái nay như mấy ... con điên ngoài đường?
Gái xưa may vá tỏ tường!
Gái nay chỉ biết tìm đường Shopping?
Gái xưa mới thật là xinh!
Gái nay như thể ....." tinh tinh xổng chuồng "?
Gái xưa ăn nói dịu dàng!
Gái nay ăn nói sỗ sàng thấy ghê?
Gái xưa vừa gặp đã mê!
Gái nay nhìn kĩ vẫn chê như thường?
Gái xưa đâu biết trèo tường!
Gái nay leo cổng kiếm đường theo trai?
Gái xưa: "Thiếp nguyện theo chàng"
Gái nay: "Ở đó xếp hàng cho tao!
​

----------


## thietkebietthu

*Ước gì*
Có ba thằng bị đắm tàu lạc trên một hoang đảo lâu ngày không được về đất liền, buồn qúa ba thằng khóc om sòm. Bụt hiện ra: "Ta cho các con mỗi đứa một điều ước. Các con ước đi".Tên thứ nhất: "Ước gì con được về vói gia đình " Pụp! tên thứ nhất về với gia đình. Còn lại tên thứ 2: "Ước gì con được về với người iu hic hic" Pụp! tên thứ 2 về với người yêu. Còn lại tên thứ 3: "hic hic con buồn quá, con là trẻ mồ côi, 2 đứa kia hôm qua còn ở đây, giờ nó về hết còn mình con. Ước gì tụi nó quay lại đây cho vui. Pụp! 

*Khó hiểu*
Cô bạn hàng xóm sang chơi, bế và hôn em bé. Em bé khóc ré lên. Thấy vậy, bà mẹ dỗ:
- Kìa sao con khóc, ngoan nào...
- Con sợ...
- Con sợ gì nào?
- Hôm qua sang chơi, bố hôn cô ấy rồi bị tát đau lắm.

----------


## thambt029

Bố của một người thợ đục đá ốm nặng. Trước khi qua đời, ông dặn người con khắc một tấm bia cắm trên mộ. Người con sau đó mang hết tâm huyết khắc một tấm bia thật đẹp với dòng chữ: “Mộ cụ Phạm X. cha của thợ đá Phạm Y. - chuyên khắc bia mộ, đục cối đá, cối xay bột. Bảo đảm. Giá rẻ. Liên hệ...”. 

Thằng Tũn hỏi cô giáo Tò:
"Thưa cô có thấy con cò hay chưa?"
Cô rằng nghe nói ngày xưa,
Nước Đại Cồ Việt vẫn chưa có cò.
Hình như cò giống con bò,
Sừng dê, mõm lợn, bụng to, đuôi dài.
Xương cò thấy ở nước ngoài,
Bảo tàng xếp nó vào loài khủng long​

----------


## kevinvu1987

Hai cảnh sát đi tuần tra nhìn thấy một chiếc xe tải đậu ngay trước cửa tòa thị chính. Họ định viết vé phạt cho lỗi đậu xe trái phép nên tiến lại gần chiếc xe. Trên cái gạt nước có một mẩu giấy viết:

"Xe chết máy. Đi tìm người đẩy giúp".

Bốn tiếng đồng hồ sau, hai viên cảnh sát quay lại tòa thị chính và vẫn thấy chiếc xe ở đó. Trên cái gạt nước là một mảnh giấy khác ghi: 

"Không tìm được người đẩy xe. Đang tìm thợ sửa chữa".

Lúc trời chập choạng tối. Hai cảnh sát lại đi qua tòa thị chính. Chiếc xe vẫn còn đó. Lần này thì mảnh giấy có nội dung:

"Bán xe. Giá cả thỏa thuận".

Và đến tối, 2 cảnh sát quay lại, chiếc xe không còn ở đó chỉ còn mẩu giấy đựơc đính cẩn thận trước tòa thị chính:

“Xe đã bán, rất cảm ơn 2 ông đã trông giùm xe.!!!

----------


## hajdajgja

tre xanh kiếm ở đâu ra nhiều bài hay vậy .cảm ơn tre xanh nhé!!!!!!

----------


## haphuonghoang

Thông báo: Nhạc sỹ trẻ kiêm ca sỹ Quách Tiểu Đường sắp phát hành album vol 1 với chủ đề “Yêu em muốn chết, anh đau lòng thấy ghê” gồm mười ca khúc trữ tình lãng mạn phù hợp với mọi lứa tuổi như sau: 1. Yêu nhau đừng làm anh muốn ói, 2. Chia tay rồi đừng nhá máy em nha anh 3. Tình anh anh không hiểu sao em hiểu. 4. Yêu nhau sao lại lấy người khác 5. Lấy vợ rồi sao còn gọi cho em 6. Xin em đừng cho anh leo cây 7. Viết lốc đi em 8. Đừng đi theo nó 9. Yêu em muốn chết (ca khúc chủ đề) 10. Anh đau lòng thấy ghê luôn , nhạc hay ... đón nghe

----------


## danghoaqt

hay lam tren xanh,pos nhieu nua nhe.thank

----------


## thienho

Thanks mọi người! Trexanh sẽ cố gắng tìm thêm nhiều truyện cười nữa.

Mày biết hôn, hồi học lớp 11 tao có quen nhỏ lớp 9.
- Ừ, rồi sao?
- Tao quyết định ở lại lớp 2 năm chờ nhỏ.
- Mày đúng là thằng liều.
- Nhưng hỡi ơi!
- Sao vậy?
- Nhưng hai năm sau tao nhìn xuống ếy vẫn học lớp 9.
- Trời! Ếy của mày học dở thật.
- Nếu học dở tao đâu có tức, đằng này nó ở lại lớp 9 để chờ thằng cu lớp 7.
- Trời!!!

yêu nhau như chó với mèo
yêu được 1 lúc mèo trèo lên cây
chó nhìn ánh mắt thơ ngây
dậm chân xuống đất ''Mẹ Mày xuống không''
mèo cươì đồ chó lắm lông
''Bà đây Không Xuống - Đồ không biết trèo"

----------


## hoangnam.vn08

ngày xưa ở vương quốc nọ có 1 hoàng rất ư là đẹp chai, chàng yêu 1 nàng công chúa đẹp tuyệt trần. Nhưng khủng khiếp thay chàng phải chịu 1 lời nguyền của mụ phù thủy hung ác, chàng chỉ được nói 1 từ trong 1 năm, thế là chàng phải thầm thương trộm nhớ nàng trong suốt 8 năm để được nói lên 8 tiếng: "ANH YÊU EM, EM LÀM VỢ ANH NHÉ" cuối cùng sau bao năm chờ đợi chàng đã đến quỳ trước mặt nàng mà thốt lên 8 tiếng ấy. Nàng công chúa nhìn chàng bằng đôi mắt tròn xoe kinh ngạc, rồi nàng rút headphone ra khỏi tai rồi nói: " anh nói gì em nghe không rõ":emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh:

Nước VN của chúng ta là nước XHCN, là nhà nước của Dân, do Dân và vì Dân. Vì thế mới có Hội Đồng Nhân Dân, Uỷ Ban Nhân Dân, Công An Nhân Dân, Toà Án Nhân Dân, Viện Kiểm Sát Nhân Dân, Bệnh Viện Nhân Dân..v.v. Tất cả đều có chữ "Nhân Dân" mọi chủ trương chính sách đêu do Dân, vì Dân...Nhưng Kho Bạc lại là "Kho Bạc Nhà Nước"...:a::a::a::a:

Một bà nọ mua rượu, thịt về cúng trời mong trời phù hộ cho thằng con trai đi xe an toàn. Vài ngày sau, con trai bà bị tai nạn. Bà tức quá :realmad: bèn kiện: "Tôi đã cúng ngài, sao ngài vẫn để con trai tôi bị tai nạn?" Ông trời: "Tôi cũng muốn phù hộ lắm, nhưng con trai bà chạy xe nhanh quá, tôi đuổi theo để phù hộ mà không kịp![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]"

----------


## tungcleverfood

Vào một ngày nọ, một người đàn ông tan ca về khuya lém . Ông ta leo lên một chiếc xe buýt và ông ta ngủ thiếp đi lúc nào không biết. Thời gian vẫn trôi đi, ông ta vẫn ngủ, xe buýt vẫn chạy. Chợt ông ta giật mình thức dậy và thấy xung quanh mình ko còn ai, đường phố thì cũng vắng tanh…Tài xế cũng biến đâu mất tiêu luôn . Nhưng một điều kì lạ đó là xe vẫn lăn bánh một cách chậm rãi. Ông ta hoảng hốt thét lên: -Cứu tôi với! Có ma! Không ai trả lời . Một lúc sau anh ta nghe tiếng thét lên: -Cứu gì thằng kia, xuống đẩy xe phụ tao coi - nhảm gì đâu...!

Ông bố ở quê ra thăm gia đình con trai ở phố. Đêm ấy, ông nghe vợ chồng con trai (vốn là dân cá độ bóng đá) nói chuyện: - Mai cụ về, em định “nhét” cho cụ “5 xị” (500.000đ) ý anh thế nào? - Thôi! “Đập” luôn cho cụ “vài chai” (vài triệu) cho cụ... tiêu! Hoảng hồn, nửa đêm cụ trèo cổng trốn về. Sáng mai, vợ chồng người con nháo nhào đi tìm, về đến quê, thấy cụ rung đùi... uống chè: - Sao bố về mà không nói cho tụi con biết? - Biết cho anh chị... giết tôi à, tôi “thoát chết” là may rồi! Ở nán lại... không chết vì... 5 xị rượu, cũng chết vì bị chai đập vào đầu thôi.

----------


## seochoikiemgao

Giờ sinh học, thầy giáo nói về loài bò cạp. Sau đó ra 1 câu đối như sau: "Con bò cạp cạp con bò cạp, cạp ngay chỗ bò, bò ngay chỗ cạp" 
- Ai đối được thầy cho 10 điểm. 
Có 1 học sinh, trông bộ dạng bồn chồn, có vẻ như muốn nói gì đấy. Thầy giáo mới hỏi:
- Em đối được à? 
Học sinh: - Dạ được, nhưng mà... hơi khó nói ạ.
Thầy giáo: - Em cứ nói thoải mái, không sao, miễn là đối được câu của thầy.
Cậu học sinh kia mới đối lại như sau: 
- "Thầy sinh vật, vật cô sinh vật, vật ngay chỗ sinh, sinh ngay chỗ vật" hoặc "Anh tiểu thương, thương chị tiểu thương, thương ngay chỗ tiểu, tiểu ngay chỗ thương".
Thầy giáo: - Ặc....

------------------------------------------

Đừng đọc cái này. Đọc cái này làm gì?!! Có cái gì đâu mà đọc?. Vẫn đang đọc đấy àh? Đã bảo là không có cái gì rồi cứ cố tình đọc là thế nào nhở? Còn đọc nữa không đấy? Vẫn đọc àh? Thôi đừng đọc nữa. Bảo là đừng đọc nữa cơ mà. Thôi chưa đấy? Thua rồi đấy nhá!

----------


## nguyentientu4497

Kỷ niệm 60 năm ngày cưới, cụ ông bàn với cụ bà: "Chúng mình sẽ tìm về hương vị thuở ban đầu khi mới yêu nhau, em nhé". Cụ bà đồng ý.Chiều hôm đó, đang ngồi trong phòng, đột nhiên có một cục giấy được bắn qua cửa sổ, cụ bà nhặt lên, xúc động và run rẩy mở ra xem: "19h tối nay, hẹn em ở chân cầu Chà Và nhé". 18h 45, tay cầm bó hoa hồng, ông cụ vừa huýt sáo vừa đến chân cầu chờ cụ bà. 19h, rồi 19h45, kim đồng hồ lên 20h... 20h30... 21h, hết kiên nhẫn vì lúc này sương xuống nhiều, cụ ông hầm hầm về nhà, mở cửa và quát: "Sao bà không ra?" Cụ bà ngồi ủ rũ, thút thít: "Má không cho em đi".

----------


## Thinhquang75

Đêm nay Bác không ngủ Anh đội viên thức dậy Thấy trời khuya lắm rồi Mà sao Bác vẫn ngồi Thì ra Bác mất ngủ Anh đội viên nói nhỏ Xăng tăng giá Bác ơi Bác bảo Bác biết rồi Mười chín nghìn một lít Anh đội viên sụt xịt Xe cháu xe tay ga "Xe bác toyota Chú khổ sao bằng Bác" Hai bác cháu phờ phạc Vì lạm phát dâng cao Và họ cùng ước ao Cầu cho lương "Lên giá"

----------


## wassing123

Trong bài thi môn lịch sử về anh hùng cách mạng có ðoạn: Trước cách mạng tháng 8 có công tử Bạc Liêu chõi sang ðốt tiền. Hõn cả thế, 2008 có anh Lê Vãn Tám dám ðốt cả kho xãng 19K/lít => cái này sốt rẻo à nha

----------


## gahech93

Thứ 2 là ngày đầu tuần nên tăng có mỗi giá xăng thứ 3 thứ 4 thứ 5 ngày ngày tăng thêm giá khác thứ 6 rùi đến thứ 7 chờ mãi không thấy lương tăng chủ nhật cả nhà treo niêu vì đã tiêu hết tiền......

----------


## sonseo9x5s

Bước tới trạm xăng bỗng thấy rầu, Nỡ sao lên giá, giết em đi. Loay hoay vót vét vài đồng chót, sắp tới đem xe đổi lấy tiền. Thấy giá xăng lòng như kiến cắn, Đi học chẳng buồn lấy xe ra, Dừng chân đứng cạnh thằng xe buưt, Một mảnh trời riêng xăng với ta!!! :-<

----------


## galuoi92

Theo thông tin mới nhất từ liên bộ Tài chính_Truyền thông : để đánh dấu zá xăng lên 19k/l , 20 tối nay tại quảng trường Ba Đình sẽ tổ chức diễu hành = moto,xe máy qua tất cả các đại sứ quán tại Hà Nội để biểu dương tiềm lực kinh tế ( ưu tiên các loại xe như Avenis, Nouvo, Lx ....thậm chí cả xe tăng... và tuyệt đối cấm tham za với các loại xe như : 82, Dream, Sirius... ) ===> tham za thôi......tối nay em vác con sh ra đj diễu hành =))  đj trang trí xe đạp thành sh đã

----------


## quangbds19

Trong cuộc gặp cao cấp Tổng thống Mỹ và thủ tướng Việt Nam nói chuyện với nhau: - Ở Mỹ công nhân làm được mỗi tháng khoảng 1500 $ nhưng chỉ cần chi 500 $ là bảo đảm cuộc sống - Trời, vậy họ làm gì với số tiền còn lại? - À đó là việc riêng của họ, chúng tôi không quan tâm, thế ở VN thì sao? - Ở VN chúng tôi lương công chức khoảng 500 ngàn VND và mỗi tháng cần khoảng 2 triệu VND thì mới đủ chi - Trời, vậy họ kiếm đâu ra phần còn lại? - À đó là việc riêng của họ, chúng tôi không quan tâm

----------


## fidd

Vợ mới sinh con, thương chồng bị "cấm vận" lâu ngày, lại vất vả ngược xuôi nên đưa chồng ít tiền rồi thì thầm bảo chồng đi "thư giãn" ở ngoài - Xả van một tí cho đỡ bức bối anh ạ, em không trách đâu! Ông chồng đi một lúc rồi về, trả lại vợ gần nửa số tiền rồi kể: - Anh định vào quán, nhưng vừa ra cửa gặp cô hàng xóm, cô ấy hỏi chuyện lại thông cảm vợ đẻ, giảm giá 50%. - Con ranh láo toét! - cô vợ gầm lên. - Ơ kìa em, đi đâu mà chẳng thế? - ông chồng hốt hoảng. - Hồi nó đẻ, em có lấy của chồng nó xu nào đâu!

----------


## trunghehe

Gái khôn tránh khỏi đò đưa, trai khôn tránh khỏi vợ thừa người ta 




Sau lần thứ tư tay võ sĩ quyền Anh bị đo ván, khi chăm sóc anh ta, ông huấn luyện viên thì thầm: - Này, cậu phải để ý, tôi vừa phát hiện ra một điểm yếu của hắn. - Thế à? - Đúng thế. Cứ mỗi lần cậu ngã ra sàn là hắn lại hạ tay xuống.

----------


## bebannha

Cô giáo dẫn học sinh đi tham quan công trường thì có một vụ tai nạn: một công nhân rơi từ tầng 4 xuống đất, sau buổi tham quan cô giáo tập trung học sinh lại để rút kinh nghiệm: theo em thì tại sao chú công nhân ngã? Kolia: thưa cô có thể chú ấy bị cảm, cô giáo: rất có thể, MAsa: thưa cô vì chú ấy không tuân thủ nguyên tắc lao động, cô giáo: cũng không loại trừ khả năng này: thế còn VoVa em nghĩ sao , VoVa: chú ấy ngã vì chửi mẹ em , Cô giáo : thế là thế nào chú ấy chửi mẹ em khi nào ? VoVa : chú ấy bảo : thằng ôn kia Đmm đừng có rung thang nữa

----------


## favourhn

Nhà nọ có ba chú rể. Mẹ vợ muốn thử lòng các con rể. Trên đường về nhà có một cây cầu bắc qua con sông, khi đứa con rể thứ nhất đi làm về, bà mẹ vợ chờ sẵn bên cầu và nhảy đại xuống sông. Chú rể nhanh nhẹn lao xuống dòng nước vớt mẹ vợ lên. Bố vợ thưởng cho chú một chiếc tivi. Đến lượt chú rể thứ hai mẹ vợ cũng làm như vậy và bố vợ thưởng cho chú mọt chiếc xe máy.Đến lượt thằng rể thứ ba, khi thấy mẹ vợ nhảy xuông sông, chú ta dừng lại xem cho đến khi bà ta chìm hẳn rồi mới về nhà nói với bố vợ là mẹ đã chết đuối.Bố vợ thưởng cho chú một chiếc Mercedes đời mới nhất

----------


## nguyenphuong

ôn thi đại học : Đề bài : bình về tấm lòng người mẹ của bà cụ Tứ trong chuyện " Vợ nhặt" của nhà văn Kim Lân.. .... " Trong cuộc sống sinh hoạt đời thường, hàng ngày chúng ta đã từng được thưởng thức rất nhiều loại lòng, như lòng lợn, lòng chó, lòng gà, lòng vịt" chúng đều rất ngon và có vị riêng biệt khác nhau, nhưng tất cả đều không thể so sánh được với lòng.... mẹ."

----------


## quanghnn

Một người phạm nhiều tội lỗi khi chết phải xuống địa ngục. Diêm vương bắt anh ta chọn một trong số 18 hình phạt. Theo chân quỷ sứ, phạm nhân được xem qua hết 17 tầng địa ngục, các hình phạt rất khủng khiếp như bị nấu trong vạc dầu, cắt gân, mổ bụng... đến mỗi tầng anh chàng đều lắc đầu quầy quậy. Khi đến tầng thứ 18, trông thấy có một đám phạm nhân đang bị đứng trong một căn hầm phân ngập đến ngang lưng, anh này mừng húm, nói với quỷ sứ: - Thôi được. Tôi chọn hình phạt này. Nói rồi bèn chạy tọt vào căn hầm. Vừa lúc đó,

----------


## zinzin8x

Trong lớp học, Cô giáo hỏi 1 cậu học trò: Cái gì trên tường hình vuông? Cậu học trò trả lời là cái đồng hồ. Cô giáo: Sai, đó là bức tranh nhưng tôi thích cách suy nghĩ của em. Cô giáo lại hỏi tiếp: Cái gì có 4 chân? Cậu học trò: Thưa cô là cái bàn ạ. Cô giáo: Sai, đó là cái ghế nhưng tôi thích cách suy nghĩ của em. Cậu học trò: Cô cho em hỏi ạ. Thế cái gì hình trụ, đầu mầu đỏ để trong quần của đàn ông và thỉnh thoảng mang ra dùng ạ? Cậu học sinh chưa dứt lời đã bị cô giáo tát 3 cái vào mặt. Cậu học sinh vẫn bình thản trả lời: Đó là que diêm nhưng em thích cách suy nghĩ của cô. Cô giáo: ???

----------


## petty

Chồng: "Khi anh nổi điên lên với em, em không bao giờ cãi lại. Làm cách nào mà em kiềm chế sự tức giận của mình vậy? - Vợ: "Em đi cọ bồn cầu" - Chồng: "Thế làm sao mà hiệu quả được nhỉ?" - Vợ: "Em sử dụng bàn chải đánh răng của anh >>>> ôi đàn pà .... =))

----------


## damtuyen232

1 anh chàng ko may bị tội oan phải vào tù. Một hôm, người nhà gởi cho anh 1 con gà quay để tẩm bổ. Không may, chung phòng lại có đàn anh rất thích gà, lại sĩ diện ko muốn mang tiếng "ma cũ ăn hiếp ma mới", hắn ra lệnh cho đám đàn em rằng :" nó đối xử với con gà thế nào thì tui bây đối xử với nó y như vậy, nếu nó bẻ chân con gà thì tui bây phải bẻ chân nó, nếu ko tao sẽ làm tui bay như nó đã làm với con gà". Anh kia nghe thế sợ lắm, nhưng lại ko muốn mất con gà. Sau 1 lúc nhìn đám tù cùng phòng đang lăm le mình, anh chợt cầm con gà lên và liếm ***** nó 1 cái...

----------


## canhotanbinh

Về mặt kinh tế: Vợ là ngân hàng vô luật pháp, không thể lệ: gửi vào thì dễ, rút ra thì khó mà không thể kiện cáo gì được. Về mặt tài sản: Vợ là cái gì rất cũ mà không thể thanh lý được. Về mặt xã hội: Vợ là cá nhân tự do, tình nguyện về chung sống với ta nhưng lại luôn tố cáo ta làm mất tự do của cô ấy, và nếu như ta trả lại thì lại không nhận. Về mặt cổ học: Vợ là loại đồ cổ càng để lâu càng mất giá. Về mặt sinh học: Vợ đáng sợ hơn mãnh thú, vì họ là sư tử.=))

----------


## annguyenvm

Quê hương anh thuốc phiện cần sa /Làng tui nghèo chỉ vài viên thuốc lắc /Tôi với anh đôi người buôn lậu/ Ở trong tù ko hẹn lại quen nhau /Thuốc bên thuốc đầu lắc bên đầu /Hương thuốc phê ta là đôi tri kỉ/ Thangcho!/ Người yêu anh gửi tạm tui xài /Gian nhà ko mặc kệ trộm ra tay /Uống thuốc lắc vô thấy người ra cớm /Tôi với anh nhớ từng nơi chém lộn /Máu tuôn trào bon cớm chết vài tên /Áo anh dính đao Mình tôi có vài vệt máu /Mình đầy vết chém /Cưỡi @ Cùng nhau đi kiếm thêm vài em/ Đêm nay lòng ta phơi phới /Đứng cạnh bên nhau tìm bồ mới/ Đầu súng cong queo

----------


## dinhmailam8

كأننا عشرون مستحيل في اللّد ، والرملة ، والجليل هنا .. على صدوركم ، باقون كالجدار وفي حلوقكم ، كقطعة الزجاج ، كالصبّار وفي عيونكم ، زوبعة من نار.. هنا .. على صدوركم ، باقون كالجدار نجوع .. نعرى .. نتحدى .. ننشد الأشعار ونملأ الشوار .... ai biết dịch dùm cái bạn tui gởi 






Hai tù nhân Taliban ngồi tán dóc trong giờ giải lao. Cả hai kể lại thời còn đi học. Một gã nói: -Hồi tao đi học ấy à, được đổi trường mới liên miên. Cứ mỗi tuần là lại dời đến trường mới....-Sao vậy?-Thì dựng được vài bữa là đánh nhau bị sập -Trường thì nhằm nhò gì. Lớp thực tập của tụi tao cứ mỗi ngày là một thầy giáo mới !-Mày học lớp gì?-Đánh bom tự sát.

----------


## vuongtoan1912

Hỡi đồng bào , chúng ta muốn đậu kỳ thi, chúng ta đã nhân nhượng. Nhưng chúng ra càng nhân nhượng họ càng ra đề khó, bẫy càng nhìu, chơi nhau càng hiểm, giám thị coi thi càng ác mặc dù họ từng là sinh viên như mình. Không! chúng ta thà hi sinh tất cả chứ nhất định ko chịu rớt nhất định ko chịu nộp giấy trắng. Bởi vậy ai có bạn thì nhìn bài bạn , có tài liệu thì nhìn tài liệu, ko bạn ko tài liệu thì nhìn thằng bên cạnh. Chủ trương làm bài của ta : Toàn dân, toàn diện, nhìn nhanh liếc khẽ, tự lực nhìn bài.

----------


## phamvanhoa7592

anh ơi . anh có yêu em ko .Anh: em hỏi ngu thế . anh ko yêu em thì yêu ai .Em: nếu mai này em chết anh có buồn ko. Anh:tất nhiên là buồn rồi . đâu có dễ gì tìm dc 1 con vừa xinh vừa ngu như em . Em : nếu 1 ngày anh ko còn yêu em nữa thì sao . Anh : sẽ ***** có chuyện đó đâu . con diều hâu bé nhỏ của anh à . Em : anh hứa đi . Anh: uh anh hứa . nếu anh nói sai thì người yêu anh chết . vậy đã dc chưa .Em : cái dis mẹ mày bố mày đùa với mày đấy hả . thằng chết dẫm .==! pó tay...

----------


## kevinsorbo

Một cặp vợ chồng mới cưới nọ đưa nhau đi hưởng tuần trăng mật. Ðể thêm phần hứng thú trong đêm tân hôn, nàng e thẹn đề nghị là họ sẽ "làm lại" mỗi khi mà ông lão giữ chuông dồng hồ kéo một hồi chuông điểm giờ. Chàng ưng thuận. 
Nhưng sau hồi chuông thứ tư, thì chàng kiếm cớ ra ngoài lấy thuốc lá, rồi lảo đảo đi tìm ông lão:
- Ông ơi! chàng nói hổn hển, ông có thể giúp tôi một việc không? Ông làm ơn kéo chuông sau mỗi hai tiếng đồng hồ thay vì một tiếng được không?
Ông lão mỉm cười trả lời: 
- À, tôi cũng muốn làm theo lời ông lắm! Nhưng hiện thời thì không thể được.
- Tại sao vậy. Tôi sẽ cho ông tiền nếu ông thấy việc đó làm phiền ông.
- Không phải vậy. Nhưng có một cô đã mướn tôi kéo chuông sau mỗi ba mươi phút đồng hồ rồi.

----------


## nhunhamnho

E-mail 
Một người đàn ông rời Chicago đi nghỉ tại Florida giữa lúc vợ của anh ta đang đi công tác, nên họ sắp xếp kế hoạch gặp lại nhau vào ngày hôm sau. Khi anh ta tới khách sạn, anh ta vội vàng gửi E-mail về cho vợ. 

Do không thể tìm được mẩu giấy mà anh ta đã viết địa chỉ E-mail của vợ lên đó, anh ta phải cố gắng ghi lại theo trí nhớ của mình. Chẳng may là anh ta viết thiếu một chữ trong dòng địa chỉ nên bức thư của anh ta thay vì được chuyển về cho vợ, thì nó lại được gửi thẳng đến một bà góa có chồng vừa qua đời vào ngày hôm trước. 

Khi người đàn bà tội nghiệp nọ check E-mail, bà ta chỉ mới nhìn vào màn hình thì thét lên một tiếng khủng khiếp, rồi té xuống sàn nhà chết thẳng cẳng. Nghe tiếng thét, người nhà chạy vào phòng thì chỉ thấy một bức thư trên màn hình: 

-Vợ yêu quý nhất của anh, Anh vừa đến nơi. Mọi thứ đã được chuẩn bị sẵn để đón em vào ngày mai. Người Chồng yêu quý nhất của em. 

Tái bút: Anh đảm bảo với em là ở dưới này rất nóng bỏng.

----------


## skyxd88

Ai khoẻ hơn ai 
Quán bar nọ có một bartender mạnh đến nổi họ đặt cược 1.000 đô-la cho người nào có thể vắt được thêm một giọt nước sau khi bartender của họ vắt sạch nước một trái chanh. Nhiều người đã thử trong đó có cả những tay tập tạ, bảo vệ, lực sĩ nhưng chẳng ai làm được việc đó. 

Một hôm có một người đàn ông nhỏ con gầy giơ xương, mang kính dầy cộp, chân đi giầy vải bước vào quán và nói bằng giọng yếu ớt 

-Tôi muốn thử xem. 

Ðợi cho tiếng cười trong quán lắng xuống, anh chàng bartender chộp lấy trái chanh và bóp nó ra không còn một giọt. Xong anh ta đưa cái vỏ rách bươm cho người đàn ông nhỏ con. 

Ðám đông đang cười cợt bỗng dưng chuyển sang im lặng hoàn toàn khi người đàn ông bỏ cái vỏ chanh vào lòng bàn tay, xiết nắm tay lại và sáu giọt nước chanh rơi xuống cái ly. Ðám đông rèo hò vang dậy, chủ quán bar đưa cho người đàn ông 1.000 đô-la và hỏi: 

-Ông làm nghề gì vậy? Thợ đốn gỗ, lực sĩ, hay bảo vệ?. 

Người đàn ông trả lời: 

-Không. Tôi làm ở Cục Thuế Nhà Nướ

----------


## songdonggun

Lộ tẩy 
Nửa đêm, một gã say rượu bị ngã trầy mông, chảy máu be bét. Anh ta mò về nhà, lén mở tủ thuốc, soi gương để tự rửa vết thương và băng bó cho mình. Xong xuôi, thấy bà vợ vẫn ngủ say, anh chồng lấy làm đắc chí nghĩ rằng sẽ lừa được vợ. Sáng hôm sau, hắn bị dựng dậy vì tiếng quát của vợ: 

- Có chuyện gì vậy? 

- Hôm qua, ông lại say rượu phải không?! 

- Đâu... đâu có!! 

- Thế ai dán đầy bông băng, thuốc đỏ lên cái gương của tôi hả???

----------


## devico

Tổng thống Mỹ và thủ tướng Việt Nam nói chuyện với nhau: - Ở Mỹ công nhân làm được mỗi tháng khoảng 1500 $ nhưng chỉ cần chi 500 $ là bảo đảm cuộc sống - Trời, vậy họ làm gì với số tiền còn lại? - À đó là việc riêng của họ, chúng tôi không quan tâm, thế ở VN thì sao? - Ở VN chúng tôi lương công chức khoảng 500 ngàn VND và mỗi tháng cần khoảng 2 triệu VND thì mới đủ chi - Trời, vậy họ kiếm đâu ra phần còn lại? - À đó là việc riêng của họ, chúng tôi không quan tâm

----------


## Minhpham.mng

Người đàn bà đứng trước gương ngắm nhìn và tỏ vẻ hài lòng vì chiếc áo lông thú mới mua, thì cậu con trai đi học về.

- Đẹp quá, có phải bố mua cho mẹ cái áo này không?

- Bố nào mua, cứ chờ bố mày thì đến cả mày cũng chẳng có nữa là áo

----------


## lechi217

Các em đọc từ trái nghĩa với từ thầy nói. Học sinh: Dạ vâng, thưa thầy. Thầy giáo: Đen. Học sinh: Không đen. Thầy giáo: Nóng. Học sinh: Không nóng. Thầy giáo: Không đúng! Học sinh: Đúng! Thầy giáo : Im lặng Học sinh : ko im lặng Thầy giáo : bọn mày sợ tao ko ? Học sinh : bọn tao ko sợ mày

----------


## nguyenhungcase

> Chuyện này đúng lắm đây!
> 
> Thích đấm là một. Thèm game là hai. Chây lười là ba. Ba hoa là bốn. Thô bạo là năm. Lăng nhăng là sáu. Trơ tráo là bảy. Phe phẩy là tám. Hám danh là chín. Bủn xỉn là mười: 10 đức tính của con gái.
> 
> 10 đức tính tốt của con trai:Thủy chung là một. Dịu ngọt là hai. Vui tươi là ba. Toan lo là bốn. Từ tốn là năm. Đoan trang là sáu. Chu đáo là bảy. Giỏi làm là tám. Tình cảm là chín. Thầm kín là mười


Hay wa là hay.hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Thắng Lợi Group

> Mình chỉ sưu tầm thôi! [you] có truyện cười thì post lên cho mem hả hê cười với nhé!


Bác post hết cả rùi còn đâu tới phiên thằng em lày lữa.zui ghê,tiếp tục pro nhé.

----------


## tuyla123

Có một nhà hàng thường đông khách, vì vậy việc nấu nướng phải thuê rất nhiều người và phải được chuyên môn hóa công việc. Một hôm, trên bảng phân công làm món thịt chim bồ câu, người đầu bếp đã ghi như sau: "Cô Lan cắt tiết anh Hùng nhổ lông cô Ngọc luộc trứng anh Sơn mổ bụng cô Đào lột da anh Hải rửa chim cô Lài bóp mềm cô Thắm bằm nhừ cô Tuyết xào giòn"

----------


## fantasysl06

Ông khách đến nhà, hỏi một cháu trai 10 tuổi: - Cháu tuổi con gì? - Con khỉ, con lợn và con bò ạ. - Sao lại như vậy được? - Lúc cháu nghịch thì bố bảo là đồ con khỉ, khi cháu tắm thì mẹ bảo là bẩn như lợn và khi xem sổ liên lạc thì ông bảo cháu là con bò ạ

----------


## tuananh22794

Một bác Việt Nam ngồi ăn sáng trong quán, thì bỗng có một chú Mỹ lân la vào ngồi cạnh, vừa bỏm bẻm nhai kẹo cao su vừa bắt chuyện. 
- Này, ở Việt Nam ăn bánh mì cả vỏ à? 
- Ừ - khó chịu vì bị làm phiền, bác Việt Nam trả lời cộc lốc. 
- Hừm, ở Mỹ bọn tao khác, chỉ ăn ruột thôi, cùi bánh thì nghiền ra làm bánh sừng bò, bán sang Việt Nam. 
Chu mỏ thổi một cái bong bóng, hắn hỏi tiếp với vẻ mặt rất tự mãn: 
- Thế chúng mày cũng ăn mứt với bánh mì chứ? 
- Tất nhiên - Bác Việt Nam trả lời, với vẻ ko quan tâm. 
- Ở Mỹ khác - vừa nổ đốp một bóng kẹo cao su, chú Mỹ vừa nói với vẻ chế diễu - bọn tao chỉ ăn hoa quả cho bữa sáng, còn vỏ, hạt thì tái chế biến thành mứt, rồi bán cho Việt Nam. 
Ðến đây thì cú lắm rồi, bác Việt Nam bèn hỏi lại: 
-Thế ở Mỹ chúng mày có "ấy ấy" không? 
- Tất nhiên. 
- Thế chúng mày làm gì với những bao OK vừa dùng xong? 
- Vứt đi thôi, thế cũng hỏi. 
Mỉm cười với ánh mắt tinh quái, bác Việt Nam trả lời: 
- Chúng tao thì khác, ở Việt Nam người ta gom tất cả OK dùng rồi để tái chế, nấu chảy ra thành chewing gum, rồi đem xuất khẩu sang... bán cho chúng mày đấy...

----------


## icanfly

Thi vẽ quốc tế. 

Năm nọ, 3 đối thủ, Mỹ, Việt Nam, và Trung Quốc đều lọt vào vòng chung kết thi vẽ quốc tế. Rút kinh nghiệm từ trước (Trạng Quỳnh vẽ rồng đất với TQ), phía Mỹ dặn nữ hoạ sỹ phải đề phòng anh chàng hoạ sỹ của VN.Họ lên phương án sẽ bắt chước hoạ sỹ VN để tránh bị chơi xỏ. 
Ðến ngày thi, sau 3 tiếng trống, hoạ sỹ TQ cặm cụi vẽ được một con hổ rât oai phong. Ðến lượt anh chàng VN, chẳng nói chẳng rằng, tụt luôn quần, nhúng mông vào chậu màu rồi ngồi lên giấy vẽ. Nữ hoạ sỹ Mỹ thấy vậy, cũng bắt chước, tụt quần nhúng mông vào chậu màu và ngồi lên tờ giấy. 
Ðến lúc công bố giải, thấy Vn được nhất vì vẽ nhanh và đẹp, phía Mỹ bèn kiện :"Tại sao cũng vẽ giống nhau mà VN lại được nhất?". Ban giám khảo trả lời: "Vì VN vẽ quả cà chua có cuống, còn phía Mỹ vẽ quả cà chua không cuống". !!!!!!!!

----------


## toihoitoi

Cao thủ! 


Ba tên không tặc khống chế một chiếc máy bay quốc tế chở khách. Trên máy bay trong số đông hành khách có cả một chàng cao bồi Mỹ, một kiếm khách Tàu và có duy nhất một chú Việt Nam. Bọn cướp trang bị súng ống ngập răng, vẻ rất hung hãn. Mọi người sợ hãi líu ríu nộp tiền, vàng, đồ trang sức. Bỗng kiếm quang lấp loáng, người khách Tàu đã rút thanh Phi long đoạt mệnh ra xả một tên cướp làm hai mảnh. Nhưng hai tên còn lại đã lập tức xả súng tiêu diệt ngay người kiếm khách nọ. Cùng lúc chàng cao bồi Mỹ cũng rút phắt ra hai khẩu Côn xoay to tướng nhanh như cắt vẩy đạn vào hai tên nhưng cuối cùng anh cũng bị hạ sát vì hai tên kia nhanh không kém. 
Lúc bấy giờ chú Việt Nam mới lừ đừ tiến lại phía bọn cướp. Chúng sững lại trong vài giây rồi nhất loạt xả tiểu liên vào người anh. Nhưng, kỳ lạ thay, chúng đã bắn hết cả băng đạn mà chú Việt Nam vẫn không hề hấn gì. Cuối cùng bọn cướp đầu hàng vì quá hoảng sợ. 
Sau khi hoàn hồn, mọi người xúm lại quanh chú Việt Nam nhao nhao hỏi: 
- "Tại sao anh lại chống được đạn của chúng tài tình đến vậy?". 
Chú Việt Nam thản nhiên trả lời: 
- "Có bí quyết gì đâu". 
Rồi chú cởi áo khoác ngoài ra. Thì ra ở bên trong toàn phụ tùng xe đạp, nồi áp suất các loại!

----------


## kingkonghn

Mình cũng góp 1 mẩu truyện!
Reng reng...Chuông điện thoại phòng PCCC reo, 1 nhân viên nhấc mày: "A lô! phòng PCCC xin nghe". Đầu dây bên kia trả lời: "Các anh đến ngay cho, đang có hỏa hoạn" - "Ở đâu vậy?" - "Nhà tôi" - "Cụ thể là chỗ nào?" - "Trong bếp!" - "Hix, biết rồi, nhưng làm thế nào để chúng tôi có thể đến nhà anh?" - "Thế các anh không có xe cứu hỏa à?" - "??!!!???..."
http://sucsongviet.vn/thugian.ssv

----------


## nguyentruong17

Dù rất khó chịu nhưng chàng trai vẫn cố giữ bình tĩnh hỏi vợ:
- Có chuyện gì mà em cứ cười tủm tỉm hoài vậy?
- Vì em nhớ lời mẹ em nói.
- Mẹ em nói gì?
- Mẹ em nói: "Vừa xấu gái lại vô duyên như mày có chó nó lấy!"

----------


## luxuryhanoi

Hai sinh viên nói chuyện với nhau:
- Hôm vừa rồi tớ có thằng bạn say rượu, bị ngã từ trên giường xuống thế mà phải vào bệnh viện. Bác sĩ xem xét xong, lắc đầu bảo: Bó tay!
- Thế nó bị gì mà nặng vậy?
- Gãy tay.

----------


## ami_thuongthuong

Sữa mẹ là tốt nhất cho sự phát triển của trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.Bạn có biết sữa Cô Gái Trung Hoa mới gấp 4 lần lượng DHA tăng từ 128MB lên 512MB giúp trí não trẻ to như quả mít và bổ sung thêm kháng băng 25% kháng độc 15% giúp bé có sức đề kháng mạnh mẽ chống lại bọn Nga Mi và Ngũ Độc phái.Ngoài ra mỗi hộp sữa mua kèm sẽ được tặng thêm 1 bình sữa Hoàn Kim giúp bé tăng tốc độ bú sữa bình lên 30%

----------


## chimoiminhem

Những câu nói bất hủ

Xăng ..có thể cạn, lốp ...có thể mòn , nhưng số máy, số khung thì không bao giờ thay đổi
• Nhà sạch thì mát. Bát sạch tốn xà bông.
• Bạn có thể là anh hùng nếu bạn tên là Hùng và bạn có 1 đứa em
• Bạn có thể là bác sĩ mà không cần học nếu bạn tên Sĩ và có 1 đứa cháu
• Con gái đẹp là con gái trong mơ, con gái ngoan là con gái...trong nhà trẻ
• Khi có con mèo đen đi qua trước mặt bạn thì điều đó có nghĩa là nó đang đi đâu đó.
• Ðược voi đòi.....Hai Bà Trưng
• Một điều nhịn là chín điều nhục.
• Yêu nhau không phải là nhìn nhau mà là cùng nhau nhìn về... cái xe dựng ở gốc cây kẻo nó chôm chỉa mất.
• Gần mực thì... bia, Gần đèn thì... hút.
• Bọn này đúng là càng lớn càng... nhiều tuổi.
• Hãy sống để được chết một lần.
• Nếu ở gần một người mà bạn thấy thời gian trôi thật nhanh còn khi xa người đó bạn lại thấy thời gian trôi qua thật chậm thì bạn nên đem đồng hồ đi sửa.
• Quân tử nhất ngôn là quân tử dại. Quân tử nhai di nhai lại là quân tử khôn.
• Bầu ơi thương lấy bí cùng , mai sau có lúc... nấu chung một nồi.
• Trèo cao ngã đau. Trèo thấp ngã cũng đau.
• Ai bảo chăn trâu là khổ, tôi nay chăn nàng còn khổ hơn chăn trâu
• "Em nai vàng ngơ ngác Quần chết bác ngựa săn"
• Cái con bé ấy không xinh, không khéo thì cũng chẳng được cái gì..
• Cá không ăn muối cá ươn Con không ăn muối.....thiếu iot rồi con ơi

Không mày đố thầy dạy ai
• Vịt là 1 loài có 2 chân, chạy nhanh hơn..rùa, bay cao hơn...chuột, tuy nhiên lại bơi kém con...cá
• Ðừng bao giờ xem Tivi mà quên chưa cắm điện, và nhớ là đang ăn thì không được đánh răng đâu đấy !
• Trông bạn quen quen, Hình như tớ ...chưa gặp bao giờ
• 1 cô gái đứng trước tôi mà cúi mặt xuống có nghĩa là cô ấy đang thẹn thùng vì thích tôi, còn nếu tôi mà nhìn xuống trước mặt 1 cô gái thì đơn giản là tôi thích...cặp đùi của cô ấy.

• Khi bạn gặp chó dại hay rắn độc thì bạn hãy đứng yên để cho nó cắn ,Vì đằng nào chạy thì nó cũng.... cắn

• Bạn có biết ai mà bạn ghét nhất và căm thù nhất không,Ðó chínhlà.....kẻ thù của bạn

• Ðừng hỏi tôi bạn là ai, hãy hỏi mẹ của bạn

• 1 người mà 90 tuổi thì chắc chắn là sống lâu hơn người 60 tuổi rồi ,bạn nhỉ

• Nếu bạn không mua được cái gì bằng tiền, bạn hãy tin rằng nó sẽ mua được bằng...nhiều tiền hơn

• Có những điều mà 1 ngưòi không biết, 2 người không biết, 3 người , 4 người... cũng không biết thì đơn giản là họ có biết cái quái gì đâu .

• Ai cũng giữ lời hứa nếu họ còn nhớ đã hứa những gì

• Chúng ta đang có tất cả nếu chúng ta đang có 1 vật có tên là "Tất cả"

• Thà ngu vì thiếu i ốt còn hơn là thiếu i ốt mà vẫn ngu (hic ,nó nói cái gì thế)

• Chiến tranh sẽ không xảy ra nếu quân đội Irắc mạnh hơn quân Mỹ và Nato (ai nói câu này, Bush chứ ai)

• Hâm mộ mọi phụ nữ thì là hội chứng Ðông Gioăng,chỉ hâm mộ 1 phụ nữ thì đó chính là Ðông Ki Sốt

• Không phải người đàn bà nào cũng đẹp và không phải người đẹp nào cũng là đàn bà

• Không có người phụ nữ xấu, chỉ có người phụ nữ...không đẹp

• Em đứng 1 mình em xinh nhất hội

• Bạn đừng bao giờ nên tán tỉnh 1 người phụ nữ đang....đi với chồng cô ta

• Muốn thắng trong điền kinh thì tốt nhất là vừa chạy vừa ....rải đinh

• Bom nguyên tử là phát minh để ....kết thúc các phát minh khác

• Nếu bạn mặc quần áo ra đường mà bị chê xấu thì tốt nhất bạn không nên mặc quần áo nữa

• Con ơi , 2 giờ sáng rồi đấy, dạy rửa mặt rồi uống thuốc ngủ đi con

• Trông mày khôn lắm cơ thằng ngu ạ

• Trúc xinh trúc mọc đầu đình em xinh em hút thuốc lào cũng xinh.




---------------------------------------
Thuận vợ thuận chồng tát biển đông... quá mệt

- Thò tay bứt cọng rau ngò
Thương em đứt ruột giả đò... nhìn người kế bên

- Trai khôn tìm vợ chợ đông
Gái khôn tìm chồng trên mạng "web . com"

- Một con vịt với hai người đàn bà thì thành một cái chợ
Một con vịt với hai người đàn ông thì thành một chầu nhậu

- Kính vợ là đắc thọ !!!!
Nể vợ là sống lâu !!!!
Để vợ lên đầu là trường sinh bất lão!!!


- Nhân bất học bất tri lý !!
Nhỏ không học lớn bị điên!!!

- Khi yêu cái xích dưới chân
Thì xiềng xích ấy là thần tự do

- Tự trói thì gọi là tu
Bị trói thì gọi là tù mọt gông!

- Tự do sướng nhất trên đời
Tự lừa lại sướng hơn mười tự do

- Vợ là thánh chỉ vua ban
Có sao dùng vậy không bàn đúng sai!

- Trâu kia kén cỏ bờ ao
Anh kia không vợ đời nào có con
Người ta con trước, con sau
Thân anh không vợ như cau không buồng
Cau không buồng như tuồng cau đực
Trai không vợ cực lắm anh ơi
Người ta đi đón, về đôi
Thân anh đi lẻ, về loi một mình

- Cá tươi xem lấy đôi mang
Người khôn xem lấy đôi hàng tóc mai
Tóc mai sợi vắn sợi dài
Có đâu mặt rỗ đá mài không trơn

- Cau già dao bén thì ngon
Người già trang điểm phấn son cũng già

- Canh bầu nấu với cá trê
Ăn vô cho mát mà mê vợ già

- Con ơi chớ lấy vợ giầu
Cơm ăn chê hẩm Cá kho bầu nó chê tanh

Còn nhiều còn nhiều nữa, để từ từ post tiếp, ai có thì cùng post lên nha

----------


## vuongtoan1912

Truyện hay quá, tác giả thật thông minh.

----------


## hantrongtai1

ĐƠN XIN NGHỈ HỌC:
Do các môn học quá nhìu khiến em chưa kịp điều hòa , âm dương chưa thông suốt . Hôm nay , em bị gió độc phong toả huyệt đạo , khi trở dậy em có triệu chứng tẩu hỏa nhập ma , nội công gỉam sút . Em xin phép được nghỉ buổi học để ở nhà tĩnh tâm , điều hòa khí huyết , đả thông kinh mạch , vận khí hộ thân , cho tăng cường sinh lực , phục hồi nội công

----------


## poscovn

Cau Vong Khuyet: Ai đã tu 1 lần đều hạnh phúc với người cùng tu. Ai đã tu một lần đều trải qua.. tàu hũ và ..tụng kinh.. Ngày xưa tui cũng tu. Và tui tu thật lâu, tu như ...ông sư trên chùa. Giờ đây tui cũng tu, nhìn tui như bà tiên. Chia đôi ..1 thời ăn chơi....! Đã khuya zòy vẫn ngồi chép kinh. Đánh chuông chùa với xơi tàu hu(hũ)

----------


## chautuanpro91

Beethoven nhà soạn nhạc thiên tài người Đức đem lòng yêu nữ bá tước xinh đẹp 17 tuổi Giulietta Guicciardi. Một buổi tối đêm trăng ông xách xô ra hồ Lucerne lấy nước thì chợt nhìn thấy Giulietta đang quấn quýt bên cạnh một chàng trai trẻ. Beethoven đã giận dữ đập nát cái xô. Đó là hoàn cảnh ra đời của bản nhạc nổi tiếng “Xô-nát ánh trăng” (Moonlight Sonata).

Hai học sinh ngồi nói chuyện với nhau. Một học sinh than thở: - Cô giáo tao thật không ra gì. Cả bài văn tao viết hay như thế, chỉ vì sai một lỗi chính tả mà cho tao ăn trứng. - Thế mày viết sai chỗ nào? - Thay vì viết " cô giáo em say mê trồng người", tao viết nhầm thành "cô giáo em say mê chồng người" !!!

----------


## lamgiaseo

Một bệnh nhân tâm thần nằm trên giuờng hát, hát một lúc, bèn úp nguời lại hát tiếp. Bác si hỏi: " Mày hát thì hát, sao lại lật nguời lại làm chi chứ?" . Bệnh nhân: "Ðồ ngu, mặt A hát xong duong nhiên phải tới mặt B chứ"

Kính vợ đắc thọ , Sợ vợ sống lâu , Nể vợ bớt ưu sầu , Để vợ lên đầu , Là trường sinh bất tử ... Đánh vợ nhừ tử , Là đại nghịch bất đạo . Vợ hỏi mà nói xạo, Là trời đất bất dung . Chê vợ lung tung , Là ngậm máu phun người . Gặp vợ mà không cười, Là có mắt không tròng . Để vợ phiền lòng , Là chu di tam tộc Vợ sai mà hằn hộc , Là trời đánh thánh đâm , Vợ gọi mà ngậm câm , Là long lang dạ sói . Để vợ nhịn đói , Là tội nhân thiên cổ . Để vợ chịu khổ Là bất tài vô dụng. Trốn vợ đi " ăn vụng " , Là ngũ mã phanh thây ... Vợ hát mà khen hay , Là anh hùng thời nay đấy...........

----------


## annkhsouth

anh chàng đi trên đường, anh ta thấy rất đông người bu quanh 1 vụ tai nạn, anh ta rất mún vào xem nhưng không bít chen vào bằng cách nào. Chợt anh ta hét lên : "đề nghị mọi người tránh ra, tôi là bố nạn nhân!" . Mọi người sững người lại và anh chàng đi vào, vào đến nơi anh ta nhìn thấy ... 1 con chó ghẻ bị xe cán chết 

---------------------

Có 4 thằng dân tộc đèo nhau trên 1 chiếc xe gắn máy bị công an vẫy lại. Một thằng trên xe nói lớn: Mày vẫy xe khác đi! Xe tao chở 4 rồi, không chở được thêm nữa... ™

----------


## mallboro

Giáo viên dạy Anh nói chuyện với một giáo viên khác :"Tui không thể chịu nổi sao lại có đứa học trò thế này.Chuyện là tôi có ra một bài làm là hãy kể một câu chuyện ngắn bằng tiếng Anh , rồi nó kể câu chuyện về hoàng tử và công chúa". Giáo viên kia thắc mắc: Vậy có gì không ổn? - Không ổn là bài làm của nó như thế này: "Hoàng tử và công chúa gặp nhau tại lâu đài. Hoàng tử hỏi :""Can you speak Vietnamese?"" Công chúa trả lời:""Sure"".Thế là sau đó cả bài văn nó toàn viết bằng tiếng Việt hết

------------

Trong một buổi thi vấn đáp Lịch sử: - Anh hãy cho biết, Lê lợi là ai? +Dạ, em không biết. - Thế anh có biết, Trần Hưng Đạo là ai không? +Dạ, em không biết. - Thôi, nếu anh trả lời được câu này, tôi sẽ cho anh qua, anh có biết Trưng Trắc, Trưng nhị là ai không? + Dạ em cũng không biết. - Vậy thì mời anh ra, tôi không thể cho anh qua được. + Thế thầy có biết Hùng móm, Minh sẹo, Phúc bồ, là ai không? - Hả??? + Thầy có băng của thầy , em cũng có băng của em chứ, thầy đừng đem băng của thầy ra dọa em nhé...

----------


## nguyenducchung

Chào buổi sáng
= A lô ! anh tới ngay dùm cho . Hồi hôm ông xã tui về nhà lúc cúp điện , ổng mò lung tung làm chổ đó nó nhầy nhụa hết rồi . Bây giờ nó còn ướt , còn làm được . Nhanh nghe !
Anh thợ sơn lắc đầu , :" sáng sớm mở hàng vầy hoài "

----------


## diemmy9x

má ơi đừng gã con xa chim kêu vượn hú biết đâu mà lần
má ơi đừng gã con gần ( con qua xút gạo nhiều lần má la )

----------


## Menbro102015

*Thày và trò*

- Lần này bài tập lại là do bố em làm phải không?

- Biết làm sao được ạ, mẹ em bận suốt ngày, làm gì có thời giờ mà giúp em.

***

Trong một buổi thi phỏng vấn của sinh viên luật, thày giáo hỏi:

- Giả sử anh hứa hôn với con gái tôi nhưng không được tôi đồng ý cho cưới. Vậy anh sẽ làm gì mà không ảnh hưởng đến con tôi?

- Thưa thày, em sẽ cùng cô ấy đi đến một vùng hẻo lánh và ở đó tới khi nào hết tiền thì về.

----------


## tunghk54

*Võ sĩ quyền anh*

Huấn luyện viên an ủi người học trò bại trận của mình: 

- Dù sao thì ở hiệp 3 cậu cũng làm cho đối phương sợ hết hồn.

- ???

- Vì anh ta tưởng đã đấm chết cậu.

***

Thật là ghê tởm - một võ sĩ quyền anh kể lại - Tôi thi đấu ở Marseille mà trọng tài cũng là người ở đó. Lúc bị gục xuống sàn, đang cố gượng sắp đứng dậy được thì ông ta đếm thật nhanh: “Một, hai, ba, bốn, năm, và năm nữa là mười!”.

***

Hai võ sĩ đang thi đấu trên võ đài, một người đang bị chảy máu mắt. Anh ta nhìn mọi vật xung quanh đều mờ ảo, vì vậy cứ liên tục đấm vào khoảng không. Lúc ngồi nghỉ, võ sĩ này hỏi huấn luyện viên:

- Theo ông, liệu tôi có cơ may thắng cuộc không?

- Tất nhiên là có. Nếu cậu cứ tiếp tục khuấy động không khí xung quanh đối phương như thế, thể nào anh ta cũng sưng phổi!

----------


## ledinh121189

*Đối thoại về tiền bạc*

Em thích gì

Cuối năm, chồng hỏi vợ:

- Em thích quà tặng gì nhân dịp năm mới?

- Đơn giản thôi, thứ gì mà tự anh làm ra được, ví dụ như tiền chẳng hạn.

***

Không cần rào đón

- Anh! Anh có yêu em không nào?

- Thôi em! Hãy nói thẳng xem, em cần mua thứ gì?

***

Làm như túi quần mình

Vợ lục túi quần của chồng và kinh ngạc thốt lên:

- Quỷ thật! Số tiền lẻ tuần trước còn ở đây, bây giờ đâu rồi nhỉ?

***

----------


## thanhcanh

Tom đi học muộn, bèn lẻn vào lớp nhưng không may bị cô giáo phát hiện: "Tom, sao em cứ phải lén lút như thế? Em cứ vào lớp đàng hoàng như bố em vào nhà xem nào!". Tom vâng lời, xin lỗi cô giáo trước rồi đi ra ngoài, đóng cửa lớp học lại. Một lúc sau bỗng... "rầm" một tiếng lớn. Tom đã dùng chân đạp tung cánh cửa và loạng choạng đi vào, chỉ tay vào mặt cô giáo, giọng lè nhè: - Con mụ kia, lại không mở cửa cho ông à?

----------


## thuhongnt

Một cặp vợ chồng cưới nhau đã lâu mà chưa có con. Anh chồng quyết định đi khám trước.
Bác sĩ khuyên anh ta nên xét nghiệm tinh dịch và đưa cho anh một cái cốc tiệt trùng có nắp đậy, bảo đem về nhà, lấy mẫu rồi hôm sau đem tới phòng khám.

Hôm sau, anh chồng đem cái cốc có nắp đậy đến, nhưng bên trong rỗng không.

Bác sĩ: Thế này là sao vậy?

Anh chồng: Ôi, tôi đã thử dùng tay phải... không được. Nên tôi thử dùng tay trái... vẫn không được. Vợ tôi thử dùng tay trái...không được. Rồi cô ấy dùng tay phải... vẫn không được. Thế rồi bạn cô ấy đến chơi và dùng tay phải, tay trái... đều không được.

Bác sĩ: Cái gì? Cả bạn của vợ anh nữa à?

Anh chồng: Vâng, chúng tôi đều đã cố hết sức, thế mà vẫn không tài nào mở được nắp cái cốc này ra.

----------


## batbai

Thiên thần ở đâu?
Một người đàn ông đang đi dạo trên đường thì chợt nghe thấy giọng nói: "Đứng yên tại chỗ! Nếu bước thêm một bước nữa thì viên gạch sẽ rơi xuống đầu và bạn sẽ chết đấy!".
Người đàn ông dừng lại và một viên gạch to rơi xuống ngay trước mặt ông. Ông ta hết sức ngạc nhiên.

Ông tiếp tục đi và khi sắp sửa sang đường, một lần nữa lại nghe thấy giọng nói hét lên: “Dừng lại! Đứng yên tại chỗ! Nếu bước thêm một bước nữa thì xe hơi sẽ chạy qua và bạn sẽ chết đấy!”.

Người đàn ông làm theo đúng hướng dẫn và chiếc xe hơi nghiêng qua góc, suýt tí nữa là chạm vào người ông.

“Này, bạn là ai? Bạn ở đâu thế?”, người đàn ông hỏi.

“Tôi là thiên thần bảo vệ bạn”, giọng nói trả lời.

“ Ồ, thật sao?”, người đàn ông hỏi. “Thế khi tôi cưới thì bạn đã biến đi đâu vậy?”
----------------------------------------
Nói dối và nói thật

Một anh chàng nói với vợ là ra ngoài mua thuốc lá, nhưng lại đến quán bar uống bia, gặp một cô gái đẹp. Điều tiếp theo anh ta nhớ được là tỉnh dậy trong căn hộ cô gái lúc 3h sáng.- Ôi, vợ tôi sẽ giết tôi mất - anh ta cuống cuồng kêu lên - Nhanh lên, cho tôi một ít bột màu trắng nào!

Cô gái lấy cho anh ta một ít bột phấn trắng, anh ta liền xoa ngay vào tay rồi vội về nhà.

Vừa về đến nhà, vợ tay ta nhảy bổ ra và hỏi:

- Anh đã đi đâu thế hả?

- Anh thú thật với em, anh đã đi quán bar, uống bia rồi về nhà một cô gái xinh đẹp...

- Đưa tay đây tôi xem nào - cô vợ quát lên.

Anh chồng đưa tay đầy bột phấn trắng ra.

- Đồ nói dối mà không biết ngượng - Cô vợ mắng - Anh lại đi chơi bowling suốt đêm chứ gì!
****************************************
Lý do ly dị

Tại phiên toà xử vụ xin ly dị tại miền tây nước Mỹ, người chồng da đỏ nhất quyết từ hôn mà không nói lý do.
Quan tòa:

- Thôi được rồi, bây giờ chỉ cần anh nói một lần thôi, lý do vì sao anh có quyết định này. Tòa sẽ xử cho anh toại nguyện.

- Vâng, thưa tòa - anh chồng chậm rãi - tôi xin hỏi, khi tòa gieo hạt lúa, nó sẽ lên cây gì?

- Dĩ nhiên là cây lúa.

- Gieo hạt bắp nó lên cây gì?

- Đương nhiên là cây bắp.

- Vậy tại sao tôi gieo da đỏ lại ra thằng da đen?

----------


## nxtk2401

Theo trung tâm dự đoán khí tượng thủy văn, các tỉnh miền Đông Nam Bộ: đêm không nắng, ngày vắng sao, nhiệt độ thấp nhất trong phòng máy lạnh là 16 độ, nhiệt độ sôi của nước là 100 độ.

Tại các khu vực phía Tây Bắc: có mưa rào rải rác và giông nhiều nơi nhưng hiện chưa biết nơi nào.

Sau đây là tin thời tiết ven biển Ninh Thuận và Bình Thuận: đêm không mưa có lúc mưa lớn, ngày nắng nhẹ lâu lâu thì nắng gắt, biển động nhẹ, nhưng có lúc không động, hên xui.

Vùng biển Kiên Giang và Vịnh Thái Lan: có bão lớn, gió giật cấp 2 cấp 3, có khi lên đến cấp đại học.

----------


## greenhome

Chiều mai lúc 6h có 1 sự kiện vô cùng kinh khủng,1 hiện tượng vô cùng dã man, ảnh hưởng tới toàn bộ cộng đồng người sinh sống ở VN cũng như các khu vực lân cận ... đó là đồng hồ nhà ai cũng chỉ 6h chiều[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## tungvu

Người Tây : Ăn chậm, đi lẹ, hôn công khai, tè lén. Người Việt: Ăn lẹ, đi chậm, hôn lén, tè công khai. Người Tây: Họp bàn thì tranh luận, họp xong thì thống nhất ý kiến, triển khai thì nhất trí. Người Việt: Họp bàn thì nhất trí, họp xong thì mới bắt đầu tranh luận, triển khai thì mỗi người mỗi ý [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

-------------------

Cô giáo hỏi học sinh (là con trai thầy Hiệu trưởng): - "Trong chuyện Thánh Gióng ai cưỡi ngựa sắt bay lên trời?" - "Em chịu thôi!" Không thể chịu nổi vì sự kém cỏi của học sinh cô giáo nói: - "Đừng tưởng cứ là con của hiệu trưởng thì muốn học hành thế nào cũng được. Cầm cuốn sách giáo khoa này lên gặp bố cậu đi!" Trên phòng hiệu trưởng, ông bố nói với con: - Sao mày ngu thế không biết !! Làm xấu mặt tao. Người cưỡi ngựa sắt bay lên trời là ông BÈN. Đây này, sách viết rất rõ ràng: “Sau khi cúi đầu chào tạm biệt quê hương, ông bèn bay lên trời”. Chả chịu đọc gì cả.

----------


## tungvu

Trên đường phố Hà Nội xảy ra một vụ án rất là nghiêm trọng. Nạn nhân là một thằng ăn xin bị giật mất một cái dây chuyền vàng... bởi thằng cụt tay ngồi trên một chiếc xe mô tô do một thằng cụt chân đèo. Bên kia đường có một thằng mù nhìn thấy, kể cho thằng điếc nghe, thằng điếc bảo thằng câm gọi điện thoại cho Công An, đến giờ vẫn chưa bắt đc thủ phạm

----------


## hungvietuc1

> Thêm nè:
> -Vợ yêu,em đang làm gì thế? -Em đang rửa bát anh ạ -Ấy ấy hôm nay 8-3 mà,ngày hôm nay tất cả phụ nữ không phải làm bất cứ 1 việc gì hết.Cứ để đấy....mai hãy làm.


tưởng ông chồng làm giùm hóa ra :a::a:

----------


## nvtuantt

*Khi thầy cô đùa*
Trong một buổi sinh hoạt lớp: 

Thầy: Tí, em đã có lí do gì để giải thích cho tất cả những lỗi em vi phạm trong tuần này không? 

Tí: Không ạ! 

Thầy: Vâng, bạn Tí đã không vượt qua câu hỏi số một. Rất tiếc, bạn sẽ ra về với số điểm là Một, tương ứng với số tiền là 1000 đồng, nộp vào quĩ lớp, cùng với phần quà nhà tài trợ là một giấy mời phụ huynh. Xin thành thật chia buồn với bạn. Không sao cả, hi vọng bạn sẽ may mắn lần sau ! 

Cả lớp: !?!
----------
*Cướp nhà băng*
Tên cướp 1 : Tớ với cậu thành lập băng cướp đi. 
Tên cướp 2 : Được đấy ! Băng cướp lấy tên của tớ nhé ! 
Tên cướp 1 : Thế tớ sẽ làm thủ lĩnh. 
Tên cướp 2 : Thế ai đi cướp nhà băng ? 
Tên cướp 1 : Đợi đã, tớ sẽ đi tuyển người 
Tên cướp 2 : Còn tớ sẽ đi phát tớ rơi quảng cáo giúp cậu một tay.
-----------------
*Phong thái đàn ông*
Hai người nói chuyện với nhau trên xe buýt. Một người phàn nàn: "Thanh niên bây giờ ăn mặc nhố nhăng quá! Tóc dài thõng xõa xượi, quần cắt ống lua rua, phì phèo thuốc lá..."
- Vâng! - người kia hưởng ứng - Đấy, trông cậu thanh niên kia kìa, nhố nhăng quá! Đàn ông mà chẳng có phong thái gì cả.

- Ồ! Nó là con gái tôi đấy! - bà kia phật ý.
- Bà là mẹ nó ư?
- Không, tôi là bố nó!

----------


## NgocAnhs

Làm thế nào để làm vừa lòng người phụ nữ? Vuốt ve, tán dương, nuông chiều, quan tâm, thưởng thức, xoa bóp, thông cảm, thủ thỉ, ca tụng, hỗ trợ, cung ứng, xoa dịu, nhử, hóm hỉnh, làm bớt giận, kích thích, an ủi, ghì chặt, phớt lờ những chỗ béo, ôm ấp, kích động, che chở, ôn tồn, âu yếm, tha thứ, phụ họa, giải khuây, nồng ấm, mê hoặc, chăm lo, tin cậy, bảo vệ, che phủ, khoe khoang về điều gì đấy ở cô, thần thánh hóa, thừa nhận, chết vì cô, đùa bỡn, làm hài lòng, siết tay, chiều chuộng, tôn thờ, sùng bái. Làm thế nào để làm vừa lòng người đàn ông? Khỏa thân! 
--------
Có 11 người, 10 đàn ông và 1 đàn bà đang bám trên thang dây của 1 chiếc máy bay cứu hộ.Vì thang dây chỉ chịu được sức nặng của 10 người nên 1 người phải hy sinh để cứu 10 người còn lại. Đùn đẩy mãi, không ai chịu thả tay ra, người phụ nữ liền buồn rầu nói: - Tôi là phụ nữ, Chúa đã sinh ra tôi để giúp đỡ, chia sẻ khó khăn hoạn nạn với các anh, là người hy sinh vì hạnh phúc của đàn ông. Tôi sẽ thả tay ra để các anh được sống. Vừa dứt lời, 10 vị đàn ông vỗ tay sung sướng... Hãy cảnh giác trước lời nói của phụ nữ? 

---------------

Có ai đó đã nói rằng : - Hãy hát chẳng có ai nghe - Hãy nhảy múa như không có ai nhìn - Hãy làm việc như thể bạn không cần tiền - hãy yêu như chưa từng có ai làm bạn đau đớn - Hãy luôn là chính mình trong mọi hoàn cảnh... Và hãy sống như thể trái đất này là thiên đường của bạn !

----------


## dungmxh

Một con dơi bay về hang sau một buổi tối bay đi kiếm mồi, miệng dính đầy máu. Bọn dơi trong hang kéo nhau lại hỏi xem nó kiếm mồi ở đâu mà ngon lành quá vậy. Mệt mỏi, con dơi kia chẳng thèm trả lời. Nhưng lũ đồng loại cứ léo nhéo mãi. Bực mình, nó gắt “Bay theo tao!” Cả đàn dơi bay nghịt cả trời. Chúng bay qua không biết bao nhiêu con sông, bao nhiêu ngọn núi. Cuối cùng, đến một cái cây lớn, con dơi kia hỏi “Chúng mày thấy cái cây kia không?”. Cả đàn nhao nhao lên “Thấy! Thấy! Thấy...” Con dơi kia uể oải trả lời “Thế mà tối qua tao không thấy.... 

Hai cha xỉn quắc cần câu bò trên đường ray xe lửa. MAN 1 càu nhàu : Mẹ, cái cầu thang này dài quá, leo hoài không hết! MAN 2: Ráng lên mày, thang máy tới rồi kìa!!!

Một nàng hướng dẫn viên xinh đẹp dẫn một ông khách Mỹ đi tham quan Sài Gòn. Đi ngang nhà thờ Đức Bà, khách hỏi: "Chỗ này là gì vậy?". Nàng toát mồ hôi vì không biết Nhà thờ Đức Bà tiếng Anh là gì. Nàng trả lời đại: "Jesu die here". Nghe xong khách choáng váng. Lát sau đi ngang Bảo tàng Chứng tích chiến tranh, ông khách hỏi: "Chỗ này là gì, sao đông người vậy?". Nàng trả lời: "America (chỉ vào ông khách) and Vietnam (chỉ vào mình) pằng pằng. People die here". Ông khách há hốc mồm: "Oh my God!". Cuối cùng đi ngang bệnh viện Từ Dũ: "Cô ơi, chỗ này là đâu vậy?". Nàng lại nhíu mày suy nghĩ: "Men - women, pằng pằng, Baby born here". Khách 

Ông chồng hấp hối thều thào nói với vợ: - Anh nhận thấy mỗi khi anh khốn khổ đều có em bên cạnh. Khi anh bị người ta hiếp đáp, xua đuổi, cũng có mặt em. Khi anh thất nghiệp cũng có mặt em. Khi anh phá sản, đói rách cũng có mặt em. Khi anh bệnh hoạn, ốm đau cũng luôn có em bên cạnh. Giờ đây cũng chỉ có em còn ở bên anh. Em biết anh vừa nghiệm ra được điều gì không? - Điều gì vậy anh? - Cô vợ hỏi với vẻ tự hào. - Em là người luôn mang đến vận xui cho anh [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

Có 4 bà xơ cùng bị chết và cùng được lên thiên đường. Chúa Jesus làm lễ rửa tội cho cả 4 bà. Chúa hỏi bà thứ nhất: - Đã bao giờ con có hành động gì xấu xa chưa? - Thưa Đức toàn năng, có một lần trên xe buýt, ngón tay út của con trót chạm vào vật dơ bẩn của đàn ông. - Không sao, con hãy nhúng ngón tay dơ bẩn vào chậu nước thánh, mọi tội lỗi của con sẽ được rửa sạch. Bà xơ làm theo lời Chúa và đứng sang một bên. Đến lượt bà xơ thứ 2, Chúa cũng hỏi như vậy và kết quả là bà phải nhúng cả bàn tay vào chậu nước thánh.
Khi bà xơ thứ 3 vừa định bước lên thì bà thứ 4 từ phía sau chạy lên, gạt bà thứ 3 ra và đứng vào vị trí rửa tội. - Sao con lại có hành động lỗ mãng như vậy? Chúa hỏi bà thứ 4. - Xin Chúa hiểu cho con, con làm sao có thể súc miệng được khi mụ ta sẽ nhúng cả mông của mụ vào chậu nước? - !? 

Trên đời này tớ ghét nhất mấy thằng hay khoe khoang. Gặp thằng nào khoe khoang là tớ đập. Đấy, mới sáng nay gặp một thằng nổ, tớ tháo đôi giày Italy mới mua 8 triệu 6 đập thẳng vào mặt nó. Chưa hết tớ còn tháo ngay cái thắt lưng D&G 6 triệu 8 vả tới tấp. Và cuối cùng là nhét Chiếc khẩu trang mạ vàng, có đính kim cương nhấp nhánh vào mồm nó cho chừa cái tội khoe khoang !!! ^o^


Alô, ai đấy ??????. A lô, đây là nhà tôi mà, ai đang cầm máy đó? Dạ, tôi là giúp việc. Ủa, nhà tôi có giúp việc đâu? Dạ, bà chủ vừa thuê tôi sáng nay. Thế bà chủ đâu? Dạ, bà chủ ngủ với ông chủ trên gác. Láo, tao là ông chủ. Dạ, thế bà chủ ngủ bà bảo kia là ông chủ ạ. Này, muốn có tiền không? Dạ... Lấy khẩu súng trong ngăn kéo, bắn bỏ hai đứa đó đi. Pằng !!!!!!!!!!!!!. A lô, xong chưa? Dạ, xong rồi ạ. Bây giờ, gói xác, ném xuống hồ nước cạnh nhà. Dạ, cạnh nhà??? Làm gì có hồ nước nào??? Nhìn kỹ lại xem nào! Dạ, không có hồ nào ạ. Thôi chết rồi nhầm số =))=))

Một cặp uyên ương thạch sùng đang "im lặng nhìn nhau" trên trần nhà. Chợt "nàng" thạch sùng nói một câu, "chàng" nghe xong rơi luôn xuống nền, đau gần chết. Theo bạn thì "nàng" nói câu gì khiến chàng như vậy? --> Nàng: Nằm ngửa lên đi anh! =))

----------


## dvitngoctu

Tất cả truyện mình sưu tầm được có trùng lắp xin mọi người thông cảm nhé

----------


## inoxtrungthanh

nhiều thế này đọc giờ mới hết

----------


## dangtin1

Đoạn kết của Tây Du Ký:
Sau khi trải qua 81 kiếp nạn, thày trò đường tăng cũng đến đc đất phật để thỉnh kinh. Anh em hồ hởi gặp như Lai. Như Lai: - các chú có mang theo USB ko đấy ? Đường Tăng: sặc.. Như Lai: thế anh truyền kinh cho các chú bằng gì bây giờ? Ngộ Không nhanh trí : anh bắn bluetooth vào di động cho em. Ngộ Không lắc mạnh tay con di động anycall haptic hiện ngay bluetooth enable. Như Lai ăn chơi ko kém rút con netbook từ túi quần hiệu sony vaio P kích thước 16x9 ra, chỉ trong vài giây, việc truyền kinh đã xong và Như Lai bay đi. Đường Tăng lẩm bẩm, biết thế ở nhà search google download cho nhanh.

----------


## vanthi1991

Trexanh co nang khieu ke truyen cuoi nhi.

----------


## huongnguyen123

right here right now: Không dám bạn ah. Mình chỉ sưu tầm ở các trang web và trên Yahoo Chat thôi.
Mong bạn và [you] sẽ góp thêm nhiều truyện cười nhé.

Sau đây là 1 mẩu chuyện vui nữa nè:
Thường nghe: Việc quay cóp cốt ở nhanh tay, Photo giỏi cũng tuỳ từng địa điểm... Như lớp ta từ trước Vốn xưng hùng xưng bá đã lâu, bàn 1,bàn 2,bàn 3 đã chia, Phong cách đôi khi cũng khác Từ Hình học, Giải tích, Đại Số... bao lần ra hàng thu nhỏ Cùng Triết Mác, Hữu cơ, từ trường, mỗi môn hùng cứ một năm, Tuy kĩ thuật có lúc khác nhau, Song anh kiệt thì kì nào cũng có...

----------


## nhatlinhit88

[you] hỏi: mỗi khi ngủ đều mơ là mình được làm một admin trong diễn đàn vậy phải làm sao để có làm được như vậy hả anh admin mong anh giúp em.
ADMIN: ngủ ít thôi
[you]: !!!??

----------


## lacdasaysua

Có địt thì địt cho to. Đừng có địt nhỏ tò mò người nghe . Ai địt thì phải nên khoe . Đừng như bọn xấu im re thả ngầm . Tổ cha cái thứ chết bầm . Địt cho thúi hoắc âm thầm bỏ đi . Tớ đây rất ghét... địt xì Địt cho đã ***, có gì tính sau .. hì... hì... Có địt thì địt cho êm . Vì địt quá lớn chị em chê cười . Địt ngầm lựa chỗ đông người. Đừng nên địt lúc chỉ mình với ai. Địt mà không thúi họa tai. Phải thật thum thủm mới phai nỗi sầu. Địt xong mặt phải thật ngầu . Miệng gầm gừ hỏi, " thằng nào địt đây

----------


## nuhoang

Có một đôi vợ chồng mới cưới về suốt ngày người vợ cứ hỏi là cái chìa khóa của em đâu, cái xe của em đâu... Người chồng mới bực bội bảo chúng ta đã cưới nhau rồi nên em phải nói là của chúng ta mới phải. Một hôn có anh bạn đến chơi cô vợ vội vả chạy lên và hỏi "Cái váy của chúng ta đâu rồi?" !!? (chết sỉu luôn)

----------


## dksupport

Một ngày nắng to, Lạc đà nằm há mồm phơi mình trên bãi sa mạc. Voi đi qua cười nắc nẻ chế giễu : " Sao lại có cái con gì lạ vậy nhỉ? Ai lại "Ti" mọc trên lưng bao giờ. Hí...hí...". Lạc đà tức chí quay lại chửi Voi : " Cười gì mà cười...Còn hơn mày. Chim mọc trên mặt. Hơ...hơ....".Đúng lúc đó Rắn đi qua nghe được chuyện Voi và Lạc đà cười khoái chí. Voi tức quá chửi lại Rắn : " Cười gì mà cười, hơn mày chán! Mắt mọc ở Chim!. Ha...ha..'' =))

----------


## hoaican

Đề thi tốt nghiệp 2009
Câu 1: Dựa vào hình tượng đáng thương của nhân vật Mỵ đáng thương trong truyện ngắn “Vợ chồng A Phủ” anh/chị hãy phân tích hậu quả của đột biến gen? 
Câu 2: “Sông không hiểu nổi mình Sóng tìm ra tận bể” (Sóng - Xuân Quỳnh) Anh/chị hãy: a). Tính bước sóng Lamđa. b). Tìm thể tích nước biển cho H=1, O=16, C=12 
Câu 3: Dựa vào Atlat Địa lý Việt Nam, anh/chị hãy khảo sát sự biến thiên và vẽ đồ thị hàm số y = f(x) = x3-2x? Chúc các thí sinh làm bài tốt và hẹn gặp lại ở kỳ thi kế tiếp

----------


## sangame

Thằng bé gọi đt cho ông nó nó nói :"Ông ơi, thứ 2 này cô giáo bận nên cho cháu nghỉ, ông đưa cháu đi chơi nhé?" Người ông kêu cô thư kí lại rồi nói :"Cô dời lại cho tôi cuộc họp sáng t2, tôi đưa thằng cháu đi chơi". -Cô thư kí gọi cho chồng :"Anh đấy à, t2 giám đốc bận công việc nên em sẽ được nghỉ ở nhà!" -Anh chồng nhắn cho cô bồ nhí :"T2 em đừng đến nhé, vợ anh có ở nhà." -Cô bồ nhí gọi cho học trò bảo:"t2 cô rảnh vậy ta học bình thường nhé" -Đứa bé gọi đt cho ông nó :"Ông ơi t2 này cháu không đi chơi đc rồi!!!

----------


## Minhpham.vcu

Thẩm phán bước vào phòng xử án, gõ búa và nói: "Trước khi tôi bắt đầu tuyên án, tôi muốn thông báo rằng, luật sư của bị cáo đã đưa cho tôi 15.000 đôla để tôi lái vụ án theo cách của ông ấy"
- Ôi, thật thế sao? - hàng chục người trong phòng xét xử xôn xao.
Vị thẩm phán tiếp lời: 
- Còn luật sư của bên nguyên đơn lại đưa cho tôi 10.000 đôla để lái theo cách của cô ta.
Phòng xử im lặng lắng nghe.
- Vì vậy, để tránh trường hợp đưa ra những phán quyết không đúng và đảm bảo sự công bằng trong việc xét xử, tôi xin phép được trả lại 5.000 đôla cho bên bị cáo. Ai có ý kiến gì nữa không?


--------


Anh dạy em:
- Này! Trong cuộc sống, em đừng bao giờ đánh mất lòng tự trọng. Nếu ai xúc phạm thì hãy bắt họ trả lại gấp đôi. Cũng giống như tao hồi xưa vậy, có lần đã đi bộ 10 km để đấm vào mặt 1 người đã có những lời lẽ xúc phạm đến tao.
- Và khi trở về nhà, anh cũng đi bộ chứ ạ? - Đứa em hỏi.
- Không! Lúc về nhà, tao đi bằng xe cứu thưong

----------


## quynhvunb

> - Alo ?
> - Anh hả ?
> - Anh đã thấy em bên người ấy…
> - Anh nói sao?
> - Vai kề vai đi bên người ấy… >”<
> - Ơ...Khi nào?
> - Ngồi trong xe em ôm người ấy... và anh đã thấy... con tim anh nhói đau biết mấy , lời thề xưa còn đây, em có nhớ ko vậy ?
> - Anh...
> - Anh không thích nói lời đắng cay...anh sẽ không nổi giận ai đấy...anh sẽ ra đi , chẳng còn gì...Đã mất hết ! Muốn quên đi cuộc tình này thì em hãy nói đi...
> ...


Truyen nay toi doc nhieu roi tam thuong thoi

----------


## duannd

Bảo Thy ra đồn công An làm Chứng Minh Thư . Công An hỏi : Cô là ai - Công chúa bong bóng. - Nhà cô ở đâu? - Ngọn đồi chong chóng - Chính xác hơn nào - Ngôi nhà hoa hồng. - Cô ăn nói cho tử tế nhé! - (Khóc thêm lần nữa). - Tôi nói lại lần nữa hãy nghiêm túc! - Xin đừng xát muối trái tim em. - Tôi sẽ không làm chứng minh thư cho cô hãy đi đến nơi khác nhé. - Please tell me why - Ông công an: Sorry

----------


## banga

Ba là con cá mập , mẹ là con cá voi , con là con cá kình , ba con cá hung hăng , la là lá la la ... quốc hết 1 con bò.Ba là xúc xích bò, Mẹ là xúc xích heo, Con là xúc xích gà, 3 xúc xích ngon ngon la là lá la la Nấu với mì ăn liền. Ba là tên cướp vàng, Mẹ là tên cướp đô, Con là tên cướp tiền, 3 tên cướp lưu manh la la` la' la la..... Cướp hết 1 ngân hàng. Lung lay lung lay tình Mẹ, tình Cha, Lung lay lung lay tội một mái nhà. Lung lay lung lay tình Mẹ tình cha, Lung lay lung lay hai tiếng...ra toà.

----------


## huongtmbn

Một bộ sưu tập truyện cười độc đáo, các pro phát huy nhé, thanks phát.

----------


## nhocmisu@gmail.com

Một bà già đang ngồi nghe ngóng đôi bạn trẻ tán tỉnh nhau. Người bạn gái nói:
- Ôi! má em đau quá!
Chàng trai bèn hôn vào má cô gái và thỏ thẻ:
- Em thấy thế nào? Còn đau không?
- Úi, hết đau rồi!
Ít phút sau nàng lại thốt lên.
- Ôi! Cổ em lại đau!
Chàng lại hôn vào cổ nàng.
- Còn đau không em?
Cô gái bẽn lẽn:
- Hết... rồi...
Cụ già bỗng thốt lên:
- Hỡi chàng trai tốt bụng, cháu có thể chữa được bệnh trĩ không?
- Hả?!

----------


## ghostdarkgs

*Thói quen của học sinh nữ*
Ở một trường tư nọ, các cô gái lớp 12 bắt đầu sử dụng son. Họ thường trang điểm trong nhà vệ sinh. Đó cũng là điều bình thường nếu họ không có thói quen ép môi vào gương và để lại đó hàng tá dấu son. Hàng đêm, người lao công phải tới lau sạch và sáng hôm sau, các cô gái lại làm tấm gương nhòe nhoẹt những dấu son. 

Cuối cùng, hiệu trưởng quyết định ra tay để lập lại kỷ luật. Bà gọi các cô gái tới nhà vệ sinh cùng với anh lao công, giải thích cho các cô rằng những dấu son họ để lại đã gây phiền toái cho người phải dọn nó như thế nào.
Để chứng minh cho sự khó khăn của việc lau sạch gương, bà đề nghị anh lao công làm thử trước mặt các cô gái.
Anh chàng cầm lấy cây lau nhà cán dài, nhúng vào bồn cầu và bắt đầu lau gương.
Kể từ đó, dấu son tuyệt tích trên những tấm gương.

----------


## nanivodoi

Lâu rùi chưa post truyện cười, mọi người cùng đọc mẩu truyện dưới đây xem nhé:

Giờ sinh hoạt, thầy chủ nhiệm nói với học sinh : Từ giờ trở đi, nếu còn thấy cô cậu nào đi “chát chít”, tôi sẽ gửi “tin nhắn” cho phụ huynh và “ét nick” vào sổ liên lạc. Và cũng báo trước là tôi sẽ đưa “quét căm” của những người đó lên đứng dưới cờ mỗi sáng thứ Hai cho mà xem

----------


## lovegoogle

Mấy cô gái xấu hổ lui ra ngoài hàng. Anh ban tổ chức lại huyên thuyên: - Thi chim là một trò chơi mang tính truyền thống lâu đời của dân tộc, của điạ phương ta. Trải qua một năm chăm sóc luyện tập, hôm nay chim ai khoẻ, chim ai cứng cáp trong cuộc chơi, chim ai đoạt giải sẽ được chứng kiến của bàn dân thiên hạ. Rồi anh hô to: - Các cụ, các anh có chim, đang giữ trong tay chú ý. Chuẩn bị cởi chuồng. Một, hai, ba! Thả chim ra! Thả chim ra! Thả chim ra! Hàng trăm con chim bay lên trời, hàng nghìn con mắt ngước mặt nhìn lên. Tiếng mấy cô bàn tán: - Chim hình xám, đầu trắng là chim của ai nhỉ? Khoẻ quá, xem nó đạp cánh sướng quá kìa. - Mạnh lên, mạnh nữa lên, lên cao đi,
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Ca ve: Khi bạn vừa thanh toán xong tiền cho cave... Cave Hà Nội: "Cho em xin thêm 10 nghìn để còn đi xe ôm về?" Cave Sài Gòn: "Em bớt cho anh 10 ngàn, lần sau nhớ kiu em nhạ.." Chợ tình Chợ tình Sài gòn: Anh hai có sài em hông Chợ tình Hà nội: Chơi gái không đại ca
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Một anh chàng gọi điện cho bạn gái: - Alô! Con ếch nhỏ của anh à? Hoàng tử thông minh của em đây. - Không! Tôi là ông chủ đầm lầy. - Ấy chết! Cháu xin lỗi bác! Bác có khỏe không ạ? - Khỏe để đánh nhau với ai? - Dạ... cho cháu hỏi Hằng có nhà không ạ? - Nó không có nhà thì là dân vô gia cư à? -Dạ, dạ... ý cháu là Hằng có ở nhà không ạ? - Nếu không thì sao? - Thế... Hằng đi đâu ạ? - Đến cơ quan rồi. - Bác cho cháu số điện thoại của Hằng được không ạ? - Nó có nhiều số lắm. - Bác cho cháu xin một số thôi ạ! - 8... -... 8 rồi... mấy nữa ạ? - Thì cậu bảo chỉ cần một số thôi mà?
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Thất bại vì... ngại thành công. Trong cái rủi có cái xui. Không cần mình đẹp chỉ cần người khác xấu hơn mình. Có khi nào trên đường đời tấp nập, tôi vô tình vấp phải bịch KIM CƯƠNG? Sống là phải cho đi! Hãy cho đi tất cả những gì bạn có, để rồi hối hận nhận ra rằng đòi lại sẽ rất khó! Không bao giờ bán đứng bạn bè khi… chưa được giá!

----------


## anhhailua

có 1 truyện góp vui cho bà kon:
trong một giờ giảng bài của 1 giáo sư: giáo sư nói trong thời gian sắp tới sẽ có những máy rất hiện đại như cho một con bò vào đầu kia thì bên kia sẽ ra xúc xích!
một học sinh liền giơ tay ý kiến: anh ta hỏi. vậy thưa giáo sư có cái máy nào cho xúc xích một đầu và đầu kia cho ra con bò không?
Giáo sư hỏi: anh năm nay bao nhiêu tuổi?
anh ta trả lời nay 20 tuổi.
giáo sư nói: cách đây 21 năm đã có cái máy đấy rồi!!

----------


## jpsakura98

Một người Nhật đi tìm tổ tiên của mình. Anh đi khắp thế giới tìm nhưng vô vọng. Cuối cùng anh đến ga Vinh ở Nghe An Việt Nam. Anh nghe người ta nói chuyện:
- Mi đi ga chi?
- Tau đi ga ni.
- Ga ni ga chi?
- Ga chi như ri?
- Ga như ri mi lo ra đi.
- Tau đi nghe mi!
Anh mừng rỡ reo lên " Đây chính là tổ tiên của người Nhật"

----------


## dvitngoctu

Thầy giáo hỏi học sinh:
- Nếu có 1 túi đạo đức và 1 túi tiền ở đường thì em nhặt túi nào?
Trò không suy nghĩ , trả lời luôn :
- Thưa thầy, em nhặt túi tiền 
Thầy liền hắng giọng :
- Nếu như là thầy thì thầy sẽ nhặt túi đạo đức chứ không nhặt túi tiền, mà vì sao em lai nhặt túi tiền? 
Trò đáp tỉnh bơ :
- Thì em nghĩ ai thiếu gì thì nhặt thứ ấy! 
Thầy: !!!...

----------


## 513minh891

Bạn bực mình vì mạng lag, kêu quang quác vì mạng dis và ngứa ngáy tay chân vì mạng chập chờn. Mạng cáp quang KFC sẽ làm hài lòng bạn với gói cước cam kết đạt tốc độ 2mb/tháng.bạn sẽ thoải mái download những bản nhạc mp3 nặng đến hàng nghìn kb trên mạng mà chỉ mất 1 giờ đồng hồ.Thông tin chi tiết và cách đăng kí chúng tôi sẽ thông báo với các bạn vào lúc khác qua ...tờ rơi.

----------


## songdonggun

*Hên và Xui*

Có một ngôi chùa ở một nơi xa xôi nào đó... có 3 vị sư tăng đang tu hành. Thời gian tu hành là 100 năm với điều kiện là trong 100 năm đó họ không được mở miệng nói bất cứ một lời nào. Cho tới ngày cuối cùng của năm thứ 99 thì chùa hết gạo và 3 người phải xuống núi mua gạo. Trên đường đi trở về, vì đường dốc cao quá nên đã có một bao gạo bị rớt khỏi xe thồ nhưng vị sư thứ nhất mải lo đẩy nên không hề để ý. Vị sư thứ hai ra dấu cho vị sư thứ nhất báo là đã rớt bao gạo nhưng diễn tả mãi mà vị sư thứ nhất cũng không hiểu, thế là vị sư thứ hai nổi nóng và quát:

- Tôi diễn tả tới như vầy mà cũng không hiểu à, đồ con bò...

Vị sư thứ nhất liền trả lời:

- Chết ngươi rồi... ngươi dám nói chuyện à?

Lúc này vị sư thứ ba cười phá lên và nói:

- Hên quá! Mình chưa nói...

---------------------------

Có một người đàn ông đi ngang qua bên hông tường của một bệnh viện tâm thần nọ, bỗng nhiên anh ta nghe thấy ai đếm 99...99...99 và lập lại nhiều lần như vậy. Tò mò anh ta bèn trèo lên xem thì......."BỐP"... một cú đập như trời giáng vào đầu làm anh ta té lăn quay. Vừa lồm cồm bò dậy, anh ta đã nghe sau tường có tiếng đếm 100....100....100.

----------


## samnguyen

Một bệnh nhân của bệnh viện tâm thần vừa cứu một bệnh nhân khác bị đuối trong bồn tắm. Hôm sau bác sĩ xem lí lịch và bệnh án của người đó và gọi anh ta lên.
Bác sĩ:- chúc mừng anh vì sự dũng cảm và lí trí của anh mà bây giờ tôi có thể cho anh xuất viện. Nhưng tôi xin chia buồn vì người được anh cứu lại treo cổ tự tử vào ngay sau đó.
Bệnh nhân:-Ơ! tôi thấy anh ta bị ướt nên treo lên hông cho khô ấy mà.
Bác sĩ: (ngơ ngác)!!!?...

----------


## ebvseo

*Ruồi đực ruồi cái*

Bà vợ bước vào bếp thấy chồng đang cầm cái đập ruồi.
-Ông đang làm gì vậy
-Đập ruồi.
-Có bắt được con nào không?
-Hai con đực, ba con cái .
BÀ vợ cười hỏi:
-Làm sao mà ông biết?
Thì hai con đực đậu trên miệng lon bia, con ba con cái đậu trên chiếc điện thoại

----------


## aukid412

*Đêm tân hôn*

Hai vợ chồng làm cùng ngành xuất bản sách. Đên tân hôn của họ thật mơ mộng.
Họ nói nói nhau đủ chuyện, từ chuyện yêu đương, gia đình và nghề nghiệp...
Anh chồng ôm vợ âu yếm rồi đọc thơ:"Sách mới cho nên phải đắt tiền".
Chị vợ cùng nghề, nghe chồng đọc liền ứng khẩu tiếp luôn:" Hôm nay xuất bản lần đầu tiên".
Anh chồng ghì chặt bợ mình vào lòng rồi đọc luôn câu thứ ba:" Anh còn tái bản nhiều lần nữa".
Chị vợ vui sướng đọc câu thơ trong tiếng thơ:" Em để cho anh giữ bản quyền".

----------


## GemMylove

*ngảy nghỉ*

Một du khách hỏi một người đàn ông mặc đồng phục:
-Anh là cảnh sát?
-Không, tôi là một thanh tra mật.
-Vậy tại sao anh lại ,mặc đồng phục?
-Vì hôm nay là ngày nghỉ của tôi.

----------


## honganh_dn

*sợ lắm*

Một chàng trai khoe với bạn:
-Mình mới mua một chiếc mô tô ba trăm phân khối và dự định đi khắp thế giới xem sao. Cậu có đi với mình không?
- Tớ không đi đâu
- Sao lại không? Thú vị lắm đấy !
- Vì tớ còn ngại, không biết thế giới bên này hay thế giới bên kia?

----------


## lrocre

cưỡi vãi cả ruột...........................

----------


## lehue2603

hài tiếu.....................nhìn mặt ronadol :lick:

----------


## phiphi91

*Trả lời: Tuyển tập Truyện cười*

Topic có vẻ bụi bặm quá.... Hôm nay TreXanhVN tiếp tục sưu tầm về đây cho mọi người cùng đọc nhé. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----
Hai thầy thuốc lâu năm hàn huyên trong giờ giải lao bên lề hội nghị khoa học: 

- Lần đầu tiên trong đời tôi đã phạm sai lầm nghiệp vụ nghiêm trọng. - Một người thổ lộ với giọng chán chường. 

- Thì cứ bình tâm kể lại vụ việc xem sao! - Người đồng nghiệp động viên.

- Tôi chữa khỏi cho một bệnh nhân chỉ sau một lần khám duy nhất, mà đâu biết ông ta là triệu phú.
----

Các nhà khoa học tổ chức một thí nghiệm để chứng minh về ảnh hưởng của nghề nghiệp đến hành vi ứng xử. Họ đưa một kỹ sư, một nhà vật lý và một nhà toán học vào các phòng riêng biệt trong đó có một hộp thức ăn nhưng lại không có cái mở hộp.

Một ngày sau, các căn phòng được mở ra lần lượt.
Trong phòng thứ nhất, anh kỹ sư đang ngáy khò khò, với một cái hộp méo mó trống rỗng vì đã được mở ra. Khi được hỏi, anh ta giải thích rằng khi đói, anh ta đập cái hộp cho đến vỡ ra thì thôi.

Trong căn phòng thứ hai, nhà vật lý đang đọc các đẳng thức với cái hộp được mở ra từ phía đáy. Khi được hỏi, anh ta giải thích rằng vì quá đói đã nghiên cứu những điểm chịu áp lực của hộp và tác dụng lực lên, và thế là bụp.

Trong căn phòng thứ ba, nhà toán học đang toát mồ hôi, mồm lẩm bẩm:

- Giả định rằng cái hộp đang mở, giả định rằng cái hộp đang mở…

----------


## chimlonvng5

*Trả lời: Tuyển tập Truyện cười*




> Một thầy giáo đặt câu đố cho học sinh: "Các em hãy đối lại câu đối sau: Con bò cạp, cạp con bò cạp, cạp xong rồi bò, bò xong rồi cạp" Một học sinh nhanh nhảu trả lời: "Thầy sinh vật, vật cô sinh vật, vật xong rồi sinh, sinh xong rồi vật"


Trả lời xong thầy giáo mặt ngẩn tò te :v

----------


## cucre26

*Trả lời: Tuyển tập Truyện cười*

đang buồn đọc xong vui ghê..................

----------

